# Cardiff City FC  2011/12 season thread



## Clint Iguana (May 25, 2011)

"Shoes off if you're going to West Ham"


----------



## 1927 (May 26, 2011)

This is confusing now with two Cardiff threads running.

Just in case anyone missed it, Echo are reporting that Bellers wants to stay and will play for nothing next season!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 26, 2011)

1927 said:


> This is confusing now with two Cardiff threads running.
> 
> Just in case anyone missed it, Echo are reporting that Bellers wants to stay and will play for nothing next season!!


 
The other one is for the season that is now over. Time to look forwards, not backwards.

the Bellamy story is here


----------



## badlands (May 26, 2011)

nice.

but, 

let's sort out this seasons arse end first


----------



## 1927 (May 26, 2011)

badlands said:


> nice.
> 
> but,
> 
> let's sort out this seasons arse end first


 
When it comes to arse ends we have the biggest every season. Cardiff City are like a five pinter. Look fab the night before, but wake up in the morning in thecold light of day and you wish you hadnt. But its too late and you realise you've been fucked again! But you know you'll do it again next saturday, its like the sporting equivalent of the Winford.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 28, 2011)

badlands said:


> nice.
> 
> but,
> 
> let's sort out this seasons arse end first



but the season is over - time to look forward


----------



## badlands (May 30, 2011)

DJ gone?


----------



## editor (May 30, 2011)

Apparently so.


----------



## badlands (May 30, 2011)

On sky sports news ticker now


----------



## editor (May 30, 2011)

Forgive me if I don't join in with the celebratory high fiving.


----------



## spacemonkey (May 30, 2011)

It really was premiership or bust. Not looking forward to next season now.


----------



## pauld (May 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Forgive me if I don't join in with the celebratory high fiving.



It was inevitable - and it's good that it's happened with enough time for a new manager to start re-organising and assembling a squad for next season.

Six seasons was long enough. Time to move on...

Dawning of a new era!


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Forgive me if I don't join in with the celebratory high fiving.


 
Same here. 

At the Reading game i was thoroughly ashamed to be a Cardiff fan for a few minutes when the morons were chanting 'sacked in the morning'.

I just hope they have a replacement in mind - this has the potential to back fire if they do not. I will do my high fiving when i see who comes in.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 30, 2011)

Dave Bassett's available.


----------



## badlands (May 30, 2011)

Billy Davies is the bookies favourite


----------



## 1927 (May 30, 2011)

badlands said:


> Billy Davies is the bookies favourite


 
Nah, Bellamy 5-1 om skybet.


----------



## badlands (May 30, 2011)

1927 said:


> Nah, Bellamy 5-1 om skybet.


 
Skybet are a joke.

Hills, Victor Chandler and Stan James all have the evil midget as fav


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 30, 2011)

Surely that would just be replacing end of season bottler with end of season bottler?!


----------



## RaverDrew (May 30, 2011)

Roy Keane was joint favourite with Bellamy earlier  but the price has since drifted


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 30, 2011)

Roy Keane? That would be fucking hilarious


----------



## 1927 (May 30, 2011)

If Keane, Davies or Warnock get the job I wont be going again!


----------



## 1927 (May 30, 2011)

Lets be honest if it comes to a choice between Keane of Davies it already lokks like a fucking stupid decision to sack Jones. When we fail to even make the play-offs next season I will be changing my tagline to I told You so!


----------



## Bomber (May 30, 2011)

Swansea ? Who'd have thought it ?


----------



## strung out (May 30, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Swansea ? Who'd have thought it ?


 
it's a shame they went up instead of forest, but swansea were the next best option out of that lot.

the gauntlet has been laid down for cardiff next season anyway. could be a tough old year without jones.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 30, 2011)

Martin O'Neill now made favourite for the Cardiff job.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 30, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Martin O'Neill now made favourite for the Cardiff job.


 
one bit of me thinks - nah, never - but i have thought that about many of the personnel changes we have had down there in recent years and had to eat my words.

he is my favourite (not favourite as in betting, favourite as i who i want)


----------



## DRINK? (May 30, 2011)

Dave Jones has been sacked as Cardiff City manager.I just hope he doesn't get mad and turns into a giant squid.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 30, 2011)

Martin O'Neill would be an incredible appointment, but why would he want the job? 

Same with Sven and Leicester, I suppose.


----------



## 1927 (May 30, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> Dave Jones has been sacked as Cardiff City manager.I just hope he doesn't get mad and turns into a giant squid.


 
Have you even read this thread?


----------



## 1927 (May 30, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Martin O'Neill now made favourite for the Cardiff job.


 
Would be a massive appointment, but would he be able to do anything with a thread bare squad and little money, something Jones excelled at. Horses for courses innit!


----------



## 1927 (May 30, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Martin O'Neill would be an incredible appointment, but why would he want the job?
> 
> Same with Sven and Leicester, I suppose.


 The Challenge.lol


----------



## 1927 (May 30, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Roy Keane? That would be fucking hilarious


 
For anyone who wasnt a Cardiff fan.


----------



## 1927 (May 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Forgive me if I don't join in with the celebratory high fiving.


 This


----------



## editor (May 30, 2011)

Presumably - _surely_ - the Cardiff board have a new manager all lined up and ready to step in. 

Err... haven't they?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Presumably - _surely_ - the Cardiff board have a new manager all lined up and ready to step in.


 
Hopefully that was why they delayed in announcing Jones's departure. Martin O'Neil would obviously be a quality appointment. If he were to have the budget that Jones had last season, we should be looking at top 2. That's if we get him, which we probably wont.


----------



## 1927 (May 30, 2011)

I feel sorry for Jones. He may not have got us there, but players have to shoulder blame as well. I would feel far happier going into next season with no squad and no money knowing DJ was there.


----------



## 1927 (May 30, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Hopefully that was why they delayed in announcing Jones's departure. Martin O'Neil would obviously be a quality appointment. If he were to have the budget that Jones had last season, we should be looking at top 2. That's if we get him, which we probably wont.


 
I'm not convinced we did have that big a budget. DJ excelled in getting players in, to play for HIM. We need a manager that is as highly respected to get players in for fuck all. There aint many of them aound, and we cant afford Redknapp!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 31, 2011)

1927 said:


> I feel sorry for Jones. He may not have got us there, but players have to shoulder blame as well. I would feel far happier going into next season with no squad and no money knowing DJ was there.



Yes the players should also shoulder the blame, but it was Jones who signed those players, and its up to him to motivate them, he couldn't do this. And Jones may have been good operating on a tight budget, but maybe the budget was so small (last season it definitely wasn't) because he was earning £800k a year? 



1927 said:


> I'm not convinced we did have that big a budget. DJ excelled in getting players in, to play for HIM. We need a manager that is as highly respected to get players in for fuck all. There aint many of them aound, and we cant afford Redknapp!


 
We must have, paying Chopra £25k p/w, we were probably paying around that for Bellamy too. Plus all the loans we had, and agent fees for sorting them out, it must all add up.


----------



## pauld (May 31, 2011)

Posted my thoughts on DJ's departure on ccmb:

http://bit.ly/lDMjkq


----------



## 1927 (May 31, 2011)

pauld said:


> Posted my thoughts on DJ's departure on ccmb:
> 
> http://bit.ly/lDMjkq


 
There are some big words in there, most of CCMB would have been reaching for their dictionaries.


----------



## pauld (May 31, 2011)

1927 said:


> There are some big words in there, most of CCMB would have been reaching for their dictionaries.



That's why I didn't post on the "other place" 

New era = New dictionaries

on the news page of cardiffcity.com now:

http://bit.ly/lDSgdu


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 31, 2011)

pauld said:


> Posted my thoughts on DJ's departure on ccmb:
> 
> http://bit.ly/lDMjkq


 
Very good mate. Just saw on ccmb an interview with Gethin Jenkins, sounds promising. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b011jxl4/Good_Morning_Wales_31_05_2011/


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 31, 2011)

club puts to bed any rumours about the return of the sam 



> The circumstances behind the original loan and the application of the funds remain difficult to establish to the satisfaction of the Board and as a result the Club has engaged third party forensic accountants to further investigate the issue of validating the legitimacy of the loans and expenditure incurred when the Club was under the full management control of Mr Sam Hammam.
> 
> In order to put the record straight we can also reassure the supporters of the Club that as part of these negotiations, Mr Sam Hammam representatives will not return in a capacity as Director of football or something similar.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2011)

So when does the new season start?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 6, 2011)

Fixtures out next Friday. Brighton away in August please.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2011)

I've had some great Brighton away trips.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 7, 2011)

forensic accountants?

Sounds like the makings of a TV series. CSI Miami crossed with Numbers.

CPA Caerdydd


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 8, 2011)

Would anyone on here get rid of Chopra? For the right price of course. I'm not sure, I love the guy but he does seem to have his off the field problems, and he's fat as.


----------



## badlands (Jun 8, 2011)

Zola's odds have halved today.

Gianfranco's Barmy Army

Oh yes!


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2011)

Bring back Eddie May! He had the best name for chants.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 9, 2011)

badlands said:


> Zola's odds have halved today.
> 
> Gianfranco's Barmy Army
> 
> Oh yes!


 
I refer you to post #1435 on last season's thread made on 19-05-2011!!!!

1927, the new Carl Curtis!!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 9, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Would anyone on here get rid of Chopra? For the right price of course. I'm not sure, I love the guy but he does seem to have his off the field problems, and he's fat as.


 
apparently he's signing a contract at Portman Road today... 1.5m


----------



## badlands (Jun 9, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> apparently he's signing a contract at Portman Road today... 1.5m



hope there's a betting shop near the ground


----------



## 1927 (Jun 9, 2011)

badlands said:


> hope there's a betting shop near the ground


 
and a pie shop.


----------



## badlands (Jun 9, 2011)

1927 said:


> and a pie shop.



and a pub


----------



## 1927 (Jun 9, 2011)

So we have 2 strikers left. the beats and Nat jarvis!! gonna be a good season. Zola better come, and bring his boots!


----------



## badlands (Jun 9, 2011)

1927 said:


> So we have 2 strikers left. the *beat* and Nat jarvis!! gonna be a good season. Zola better come, and bring his boots!


 
Have we signed Ranking Roger?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 9, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Would anyone on here get rid of Chopra? For the right price of course. I'm not sure, I love the guy but he does seem to have his off the field problems, and he's fat as.



Jones was the only manager that ever got him to perform to the best of his ability - and Jones is gone so ................


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2011)

I predict that mid way through next season we'll be looking back at the glory days of the Jones reign and wondering why the fuck we sacked him.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 9, 2011)

editor said:


> I predict that mid way through next season we'll be looking back at the glory days of the Jones reign and wondering why the fuck we sacked him.


 
I think its a fucking certainty, Popped into the Anus Abraham boards yesterday and it seems that Dave Jones is pretty much responsible for everything form the Tsunami to the wall street carsh and everything in between. Anus has a problem with him bigtime and he is still slagging him off for letting Bothroyd leave!!!! Best manager we ever had. FACT


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 10, 2011)

Boys I have a very, very bad feeling about this season. Very

No Jay, no Chops no Burkey

No boss and no impressive people being touted (I don't believe the Zola one will come off and in any case I would want him playing not bossing) 

Off to see Glammy tonight at the Oval and out my window I can see the blackest cloud over south London that I have ever seen. 

Pretty much sums up my feelings about the season. 

Jonesy must be pretty fucking annoyed, to be honest, And he's best off out of it


----------



## Gromit (Jun 10, 2011)

We are clearing the decks for a new captain. Ditching a load of high salaries so the new gaffer isn't hamstrung by an existing budget. 

That's the positive spin. 

The negative is that this may be a building year rather than a challenging year as a we won't get everything perfect from day one.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2011)

And all the time we're "building" we'll be hearing about fucking Swansea in the Premiership.

It's going to be a rough ol' season folks, but I'l be there. With my little pick and shovel etc.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 10, 2011)

Hearing about the Swans' golden days of getting hammered constantly and fighting relegation all season long... if we are lucky.


----------



## gokarnalad (Jun 10, 2011)

You have to be the most deluded fans in football.


----------



## pauld (Jun 11, 2011)

editor said:


> I predict that mid way through next season we'll be looking back at the glory days of the Jones reign and wondering why the fuck we sacked him.



Let's not go through all that again - six seasons to get us promoted and he couldn't manage it - time to move on.

Let's reserve judgement on next season until we get a new manager and we start bringing players in to flesh out our denuded squad. Haven't even announced the fixtures yet - bit early to write off next season.

The Bonfire of the Loanees always meant that this season was going to involve a significant rebuild, and the loss of Bothroyd, Burke and Chopra is no real shock. Of those three, Jay will be the biggest loss - Chris Burke is a game lad with ability but way too inconsistent - not too worried about him going, and Chops' lack of form fitness, roly-poly physique, huge wages and alleged off-field problems add up to a very good deal for Cardiff City.

We need to announce a new manager sharp-ish and furnish Roberto with enough cash to bring in a few quality players before they are all snapped up by every other bugger!

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2011)

pauld said:


> Let's not go through all that again - six seasons to get us promoted and he couldn't manage it - time to move on.


Yeah! What did he achieve?! 

Oh, hang on - it adds up to the highest performing, most consistent performances from any City side for fucking *decades*.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 11, 2011)

pauld said:


> Let's reserve judgement on next season until we get a new manager and we start bringing players in to flesh out our denuded squad. Haven't even announced the fixtures yet - bit early to write off next season.


 
Fixtures may not have been announced, but I have a hunch I know who we'll be playing home and away between August and May usually on a saturday, but sometimes on a sunday, monday or tuesday,maybe wevn a wednesday!


----------



## pauld (Jun 11, 2011)

editor said:


> Yeah! What did he achieve?!
> 
> Oh, hang on - it adds up to the highest performing, most consistent performances from any City side for fucking *decades*.



Oh FFS, the man's gone, get over it and stop blubbing man!

Yes we had a good few seasons with Dave Jones.

And yes, he did preside over 3 consecutive end-of-season chokes/collapses, the last one "achieved" using the best group of players assembled in a Cardiff City shirt for *decades* - arguably the best team 'on paper' in the league.

Did he achieve promotion?
NO

Was that his remit?
YES

Did he fail ?
YES

Should he have been sacked?
YES

I ask again because you swerved it last time, just how many seasons would you have given him? He had *SIX* - 7, 10, 15, 20???

How many end-of-season press conferences could you have withstood with DJ proclaiming blandly "we'll just have to pick ourselves up, dust ourselves down and go again"?

We need a manager who can inspire and motivate the players to get over the penultimate hurdle and cross the finishing line, not collapse in a heap with the end in sight (consistently). 

Dave Jones is/was not that man. The Malaysians were extraordinarily patient in keeping him on after the Blackpool fail - this season's collapse was shameful and embarrassing, and he simply had to go.

Time to get behind the board, the new manager (whoever that may be) and look FORWARDS!


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2011)

pauld said:


> Yes we had a good few seasons with Dave Jones.!


Actually, we had the best run of seasons in living memory and he was a major factor in getting so many good players to the club. 

I await with keen interest the announcement of this uber-manager who can 100% guarantee promotion, no question, it's in the bag. 

Oh, and I would have given him at least another season. If the players hadn't gone on a bender before the Middlesborough game we may have gained promotion. But don't tell me - that was Jones' was fault too as he should have tucked them up in bed himself etc etc


----------



## pauld (Jun 11, 2011)

editor said:


> Actually, we had the best run of seasons in living memory and he was a major factor in getting so many good players to the club.
> 
> I await with keen interest the announcement of this uber-manager who can 100% guarantee promotion, no question, it's in the bag.
> 
> Oh, and I would have given him at least another season. If the players hadn't gone on a bender before the Middlesborough game we may have gained promotion. But don't tell me - that was Jones' was fault too as he should have tucked them up in bed himself etc etc



The fact that some of the players did go on the piss before the biggest game of the season (at that time) is indicative of a total lack of respect for the manager, and seems to suggest a disciplinary slackness which ultimately points back to the managerial set-up.

Of course, no new manager can guarantee promotion, but "one more season" was becoming as much of a Dave Jones mantra as the "dust yourself down" bollocks...

Roberto's coming 

(and Earnie!)


----------



## pauld (Jun 11, 2011)

*And then there was one...*

All but one of my Prague-bought Bluebird Russian dolls have now left the building:







Farewell Chops, you could have been a Cardiff City legend, had it not been for the (alleged) pies, pints and bookies...


----------



## badlands (Jun 11, 2011)

Pauld, I agree with every single thing you've said



Ed is in a win win situation. New manager comes in and bombs ed 'I told you so so'

new manager comes in and we get promoted ed is over the moon and admits he was wrong.

Holloway btw is being backed with PaddyPower. 

Now 5/2


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 11, 2011)

editor said:


> And all the time we're "building" we'll be hearing about fucking Swansea in the Premiership.
> 
> It's going to be a rough ol' season folks, but I'l be there. With my little pick and shovel etc.



Watched 'week in week out' this week. Seems like Swansea Council are a little bit annoyed about the fact that they have not seen a penny rent for their stadium since it was built. The deal was that they would have to pay 30% of all stadium profits back to the council in rent - and as they have consistently made a loss, there has been no rent. Council also had to write off a £2million loan.

If they dont start paying rent soon, there might be premiership football on the beach!!

While i am talking jacks on a Cardiff thread - I have been talking to a few union colleagues who are followers of premiership teams. they are looking forward to nights out in cardiff on way home from Swansea. I suggested a night out in jack land and they laughed - looks like it might not be QUITE the boost to the local economy they thought.

That's it, i aint going to talk about them any more.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 11, 2011)

editor said:


> Actually, we had the best run of seasons in living memory and he was a major factor in getting so many good players to the club.
> 
> I await with keen interest the announcement of this uber-manager who can 100% guarantee promotion, no question, it's in the bag.
> 
> Oh, and I would have given him at least another season. If the players hadn't gone on a bender before the Middlesborough game we may have gained promotion. But don't tell me - that was Jones' was fault too as he should have tucked them up in bed himself etc etc


 
I am just praying that there is a plan - not just dumping Jones without a replacement lined up. Malaysians in town this weekend, an announcement in the next few days methinks


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 11, 2011)

editor said:


> Actually, we had the best run of seasons in living memory and he was a major factor in getting so many good players to the club.
> 
> I await with keen interest the announcement of this uber-manager who can 100% guarantee promotion, no question, it's in the bag.
> 
> Oh, and I would have given him at least another season. If the players hadn't gone on a bender before the Middlesborough game we may have gained promotion. But don't tell me - that was Jones' was fault too as he should have tucked them up in bed himself etc etc


 
I am just praying that there is a plan - not just dumping Jones without a replacement lined up. Malaysians in town this weekend, an announcement in the next few days methinks


----------



## pauld (Jun 12, 2011)

badlands said:


> Pauld, I agree with every single thing you've said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Roberto di Matteo is my favoured option, but Holloway, as unlikely as it seems, I'd take that....


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2011)

pauld said:


> Roberto di Matteo is my favoured option, but Holloway, as unlikely as it seems, I'd take that....


Really? If Bothroyd hadn't hobbled off injured in the play off final, he could have been a nearly man just like Jones too.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2011)

Here's the managerial stats for Jones vs Holloway. Jones has more wins and more goals by miles.


----------



## pauld (Jun 12, 2011)

editor said:


> Here's the managerial stats for Jones vs Holloway. Jones has more wins and more goals by miles.



The only stat that matters re Holloway/Jones:

Blackpool 3 Cardiff 2

Motivator.

(PS Not sure if you've noticed, but Dave Jones has been sacked...)


----------



## strung out (Jun 12, 2011)

editor said:


> Here's the managerial stats for Jones vs Holloway. Jones has more wins and more goals by miles.


 
but ollie's results have been achieved on far smaller budgets and on much smaller expectations (leicester aside). a 3.5% difference in wins isn't too bad, particularly considering that includes a premier league relegation season for ollie.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 12, 2011)

On that latter point, the 38 game season just gone for Ollie (and its number of defeats) hardly statistically dents a career containing nigh on 700 games.

I like Ollie (largely as a nod to Bristol Rovers mates of mine who don't spend their time calling Cardiff cunts to my face) but I find his media persona a bit tedious (the getting a girl in a taxi-type stuff), in a similar way that I find Redknapp's cheeky chappy tedious patter very very annoying. Redknapp is a total scumbag though, unlike Ollie

As you were.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2011)

pauld said:


> The only stat that matters re Holloway/Jones:
> 
> Blackpool 3 Cardiff 2
> 
> Motivator.


And if Bothroyd hadn't hobbled off you'd probably be singing a completely different song.


----------



## strung out (Jun 12, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> On that latter point, the 38 game season just gone for Ollie (and its number of defeats) hardly statistically dents a career containing nigh on 700 games.
> 
> I like Ollie (largely as a nod to Bristol Rovers mates of mine who don't spend their time calling Cardiff cunts to my face) but I find his media persona a bit tedious (the getting a girl in a taxi-type stuff), in a similar way that I find Redknapp's cheeky chappy tedious patter very very annoying. Redknapp is a total scumbag though, unlike Ollie
> 
> As you were.


 
fair point about the ollie stat.

i'm sorry about the whole calling cardiff cunts thing. i genuinely don't mean anything personal, but if it seems like i go too far sometimes then i apologise. of course i don't really think all of cardiff fans are cunts and i've had plenty of good times drinking with your lot and would happily have a pint and a chat with all of you on here. i only come out with most of my anti-cardiff stuff as a bit of a wind-up because i know you guys react, but i generally don't think you're any worse than swansea, swindon, city, yeovil, saints, doncaster or any of the other teams i might call cunts because they've pissed me off in some small way. i'm happy for anyone to call rovers a bunch of cunts (we do have a lot of them following/running us anyway) and i won't take it personally.

anyway, sorry. just a bit of banter (i hate that word, but ya know).


----------



## pauld (Jun 12, 2011)

editor said:


> And if Bothroyd hadn't hobbled off you'd probably be singing a completely different song.


 
Ifs, ands, buts, maybes, he did, we lost (no Plan B again).

Not a big fan of Ollie's carrot-crunching Forrest Gumpisms, but he does appear to be a manager who can motivate his players to success, unlike you know who.

Malky Mackay now apparently in the frame....


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 12, 2011)

strung out said:


> fair point about the ollie stat.
> 
> i'm sorry about the whole calling cardiff cunts thing. i genuinely don't mean anything personal, but if it seems like i go too far sometimes then i apologise. of course i don't really think all of cardiff fans are cunts and i've had plenty of good times drinking with your lot and would happily have a pint and a chat with all of you on here. i only come out with most of my anti-cardiff stuff as a bit of a wind-up because i know you guys react, but i generally don't think you're any worse than swansea, swindon, city, yeovil, saints, doncaster or any of the other teams i might call cunts because they've pissed me off in some small way. i'm happy for anyone to call rovers a bunch of cunts (we do have a lot of them following/running us anyway) and i won't take it personally.
> 
> anyway, sorry. just a bit of banter (i hate that word, but ya know).





"Because I know you guys react"

"Yeah, sorry I called you, your club and your mates cunts, I've had loads of good times with you personally and a lot of your good friends and I know full well that if I was in a pub with you and some Cardiff fans came in and started on me that you would defend me, not them. That knowledge is reassuring but despite that I still call  you cunts because you react.

To make it better though you can call me, or Rovers, cunts if you like"

Er, no thanks. Some of my mates, also mates of yours, are Gas. If I thought they or their football club were cunts they wouldn't be my fucking mates.

If you really think we are cunts don't bother posting on our thread. Actually we are a similarly shit working-class football club who have never done fuck all in our lifetimes to yours.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2011)

pauld said:


> Ifs, ands, buts, maybes, he did, we lost (no Plan B again).
> 
> Not a big fan of Ollie's carrot-crunching Forrest Gumpisms, but he does appear to be a manager who can motivate his players to success, unlike you know who.


How do you 'motivate' your star player out of an injury that stops him playing a game he dearly wants to play in?


----------



## strung out (Jun 12, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> "Because I know you guys react"
> 
> "Yeah, sorry I called you, your club and your mates cunts, I've had loads of good times with you personally and a lot of your good friends and I know full well that if I was in a pub with you and some Cardiff fans came in and started on me that you would defend me, not them. That knowledge is reassuring but despite that I still call  you cunts because you react.
> 
> ...


 
and if i _really_ thought you were all cunts, i wouldn't be friends with any of you either. as it is, it's just wind ups and banter on a message board. don't take it so seriously.

do you complain when people on this thread call swansea 'those back bastards' too? like i said, sorry if you take it personally, but i thought it was taken as read that stuff said between football fans on a message board should be taken with a pinch of salt.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2011)

strung out said:


> do you complain when people on this thread call swansea 'those back bastards' too?


A what?


----------



## strung out (Jun 12, 2011)

eh?

i've just heard some cardiff fans refer to swansea as 'those jack bastards'. i assumed this was just standard football banter, rather than an actual belief that swansea fans are all bastards.


----------



## strung out (Jun 12, 2011)

oops, i just realised i spelt 'jack' as 'back'.

apologies


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 12, 2011)

My best mate is a Jack and no I don't call him a Jack Bastard. I also don't go on Swansea threads calling Swansea cunts, you're making an irrelevant comparison. 

When we play Swansea I want us to win 84-0 and Alan Tate explode, but there are teams I dislike more than Swansea (whom out of respect to my mate I applaud for what they have done this season).

On a Cardiff thread you called Cardiff cunts, more than once. That is pretty lame "banter". 

Anyway you apologised, my point today is you aplogised then tried (now twice) to qualify/contextualise/relativise it, which kind of makes your apology pointless

Start a Rovers thread


----------



## strung out (Jun 12, 2011)

it wasn't a cardiff thread, it was a general play off thread actually and you got offended because i was rude about Reading, Swansea and Cardiff.

if you want to get all funny about me being rude about your club then that's your prerogative, and i'm sorry you were offended by it, but calling other clubs names happens all over this forum, including plenty of occasions when cardiff fans are rude about swansea (and in the past, even about rovers!). i actually enjoy having a bit of banter because people like badlands and 1927 give as good as they get, but if you want to cut out all the name calling, then i suggest you go to another forum.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh get real man, you are the only one who called anyone a cunt! And I only got pissed off cos we are mates, I wouldn't mind if it was just some random bellend

I don't give a fuck about you being rude about Cardiff, I am far ruder about them than you are


Also you  didn't call reading or swansea cunts so your post-hoc disingenuousness is not really worth it

Anyway let's move on

yours ever
A cunt


----------



## strung out (Jun 12, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Also you  didn't call reading or swansea cunts so your post-hoc disingenuousness is not really worth it


 
i did! i was very indiscriminate with my name calling! i think the exact quote was something like 'i want forest to go up because i want a 90s premier league reunion' and then when refused called me weird, i said 'and the other three are all cunts, obviously'.

i thought it was fairly obviously tongue in cheek and taking the piss and 1927 seemed to take it in the spirit it was intended, but i'm sorry if you misread the banter. 

anyway, like you say, we're mates and i honestly don't have such an idiotic blanket opinion on cardiff fans. occasionally it is fun to be rude about other teams to see what reaction you get, but rest assured that most things i say on the football forum is intended to take the piss. no point falling out over it, and like i said, i'm sorry if it didn't come across in the jokey way it was intended.

i'm a cunt too by the way


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 12, 2011)

What do you mean you're a cunt too?!? I'm not a cunt!

Anyway, cool, let's move on. I'll buy you a cider when I see you

Off now to cook a tagine (whatever that is) for the kids

Laters (or should I say Goodnight, Irene)


----------



## strung out (Jun 12, 2011)

good stuff. to get back on topic, ollie could well do ok for you lot, but i don't think he'd be given much time if he didn't get off to a great start. i'm hoping he stays at blackpool, but if he does end up at cardiff, i might actually start liking your lot a little bit!


----------



## pauld (Jun 12, 2011)

editor said:


> How do you 'motivate' your star player out of an injury that stops him playing a game he dearly wants to play in?



Motivate as in 

0-6 Preston away
0-3 Boro home
0-3 Reading home

He's gone, thankfully, some of us are looking to the future now...


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2011)

pauld said:


> He's gone, thankfully, some of us are looking to the future now...


He has gone and I'm looking to the future too, but that's not going to stop me pointing out the flaws in your rather will'o'the'wisp arguments. Almost all teams suffer surprise big defeats - even teams that go up - and nothing is _guaranteed_ in this business.

The simple fact is that Jones remains the best manager we've had in living memory. Full stop. Will we get better? You obviously think so, but I'm not so sure (but will be delighted to be proved wrong!).

Anyway, I'm done arguing about this now.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 12, 2011)

Looks like its Malky Mackay folks.

You8 know the guy who kept Watford there or ther about sall season before tailing off at the end! souns like our type of manager!


----------



## badlands (Jun 12, 2011)

1927 said:


> Looks like its Malky Mackay folks.
> 
> You8 know the guy who kept Watford there or ther about sall season before tailing off at the end! souns like our type of manager!



Who knows. McCleish just come on the market. Sparky must be thinking where next. MON I thought was a shoe in for Forest but apparently thats McClarens job. The evil dwark Davies is now unemployed. If we hang on we could get Wenger by default


----------



## badlands (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## 1927 (Jun 12, 2011)

badlands said:


>


 
I love the way RW says cunt!


----------



## strung out (Jun 12, 2011)

badlands said:


>


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 12, 2011)

cunts


----------



## strung out (Jun 12, 2011)

in the spirit of reconciliation, someone on a rovers forum posted up this video today of legendary rovers keeper jim eadie playing for you lot in 1971 (not that he's seen much in the video i don't think)...


----------



## pauld (Jun 12, 2011)

strung out said:


> in the spirit of reconciliation, someone on a rovers forum posted up this video today of legendary rovers keeper jim eadie playing for you lot in 1971 (not that he's seen much in the video i don't think)...


 
Jim Eadie was a great keeper, as was Bill Irwin, and Fred Davies.

Back in the day we had great keepers. Could do with one of them now....


----------



## 1927 (Jun 12, 2011)

pauld said:


> Jim Eadie was a great keeper, as was Bill Irwin, and Fred Davies.
> 
> Back in the day we had great keepers. Could do with one of them now....


 
They'd be too old now mate!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 12, 2011)

1927 said:


> They'd be too old now mate!


 
Not compared to Bywater they wouldn't


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 12, 2011)

Strung Out you **** good clip mate.

It's the first time I realised the date March 10th is my eldest daughter's birthday (in 2005, not 1971, even I am not that old to have had a kid in 1971). Never made that link before, now will never forget it

You soppy bugger


----------



## badlands (Jun 12, 2011)

We love you gashead we do

well not really but you know


----------



## strung out (Jun 12, 2011)

don't tell anyone...


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 12, 2011)

You could take out a superinjunction

I'm going bed. Goodnight Irene you old quarters-kitted freak


----------



## badlands (Jun 13, 2011)

Alan Shearer,

I'll say that again, Alan Shearer getting backed all over the shop.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2011)

ln Shearer?

Please no.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 13, 2011)

Weren't they trying to prove that he is the most boring man on the planet?

But the team of scientists sent in to take samples to confirm this kept falling asleep whenever they got too near him, binned the study and went down the pub instead.


----------



## badlands (Jun 13, 2011)

seriously this is bad,

would mean no Bellamy next season


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 14, 2011)

that sheetmetal workers son fence-creosoting cunt would be a disaster, Boring and really, really shite and a nasty piece of work, and all


----------



## badlands (Jun 14, 2011)

shearer now favourite with all the bookies

WTF


----------



## 1927 (Jun 14, 2011)

Come back DJ!Please.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2011)

"Rob Earnshaw backs Malky Mackay to be new Cardiff boss"
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13762293.stm

He's never even seen the Premier League.



Stats - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malky_Mackay


----------



## badlands (Jun 14, 2011)

editor said:


> "Rob Earnshaw backs Malky Mackay to be new Cardiff boss"
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13762293.stm
> 
> He's never even seen the Premier League.
> ...



I'd be alright with Malky. Got a very young Watford team playing some fantastic football. They gave QPR a right pasting.

Plus he's friendly with Bellamy.

Sparky's being backed down now too! All very interesting


----------



## 1927 (Jun 14, 2011)

editor said:


> "Rob Earnshaw backs Malky Mackay to be new Cardiff boss"
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13762293.stm
> 
> He's never even seen the Premier League.
> ...


 
Could be worse.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well it looks like it will be announced tomorrow that we have a new manager. On the plus side atleast Shearer will unite all the warring factions within the supporter base, cos no one wants the twat!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 14, 2011)

jajajajajajjajajajajajjajajajajajajjajajajajajaajjaajajjajajajajajjaajjjajjaajajajajjaajjajajajjajaaajajajajjajaajajajajjaajjaja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 14, 2011)

1927 said:


> Well it looks like it will be announced tomorrow that we have a new manager. On the plus side atleast Shearer will unite all the warring factions within the supporter base, cos no one wants the twat!


 
will make a good chant though -------- "sheep, sheep, sheep shearer"


----------



## badlands (Jun 14, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> jajajajajajjajajajajajjajajajajajajjajajajajajaajjaajajjajajajajajjaajjjajjaajajajajjaajjajajajjajaaajajajajjajaajajajajjaajjaja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
what does this mean please?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 14, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> will make a good chant though -------- "sheep, sheep, sheep shearer"


 
LOL.

Seriously tho, gutted, fucking gutted!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## 1927 (Jun 14, 2011)

badlands said:


> what does this mean please?


 
I think the j is pronounced as an H as in Ducth, Its a laugh!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 14, 2011)

badlands said:


> what does this mean please?


 
That's about as much sense as you will get out of that Geordie - the politest thing he has ever put on a Cardiff thread


----------



## 1927 (Jun 14, 2011)

This is worse than missing out on promotion!


----------



## badlands (Jun 14, 2011)

wish I'd bet on him now.

he has a training school in Malaysia doesn't he?

hilarious


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2011)

I fucking hate fucking Shearer and you KNOW he's going to fuck it right up.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 14, 2011)

I really really fucking hate shearer, cheating fouling scumbag shithouse of a player, dull as fuck, no pedigree asa a manager I think it will be an absoloute nightmare if we are appointing him. What a cunt. Representing my club? Fuck off, Shearer

What were the questions, what were the answers and what were the criteria? Bring me the biggest fucking no mark bully you can find

Strung Out was right all along. We are a right bunch of CUNTS

I am truly, deeply, GUTTED


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 14, 2011)

Still, mustn't grumble...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 14, 2011)

Big gamble.


----------



## badlands (Jun 14, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Big gamble.



Fuck me the boring cunt has to prove himself now

Go manage Birmingham

Some people ie McPhail's family have made a killing out of this


----------



## mattie (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh good fuck.

How does that dipshit keep getting gigs?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well as forecast he has already united the City fans on this board anyway!!


----------



## tommers (Jun 14, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Still, mustn't grumble...


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2011)

Even if we start winning I'd feel unhappy because I'd have to be cheering on fucking Shearer.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 14, 2011)

Daily Mirror site now confirming him as manager!


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2011)

1927 said:


> Daily Mirror site now confirming him as manager!


Please no. PLEASE! I fucking hate that cunt.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2011)

So we've sacked a manager who got us on the verge of the Premier League twice and we're getting a useless twat with just about no managerial experience whatsoever in his place? 

Somebody tell me that  this can't be true.


----------



## mattie (Jun 14, 2011)

editor said:


> So we've sacked a manager who got us on the verge of the Premier League twice and we're getting a useless twat with just about no managerial experience whatsoever in his place?
> 
> Somebody tell me that  this can't be true.



Look on the bright side, this is definitely Premier League behaviour.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2011)

Just about every tweet says "WTF"?!

http://twitter.com/#!/search/shearer


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 14, 2011)

Give the guy a chance ffs.  

He'll certainly have a point to prove, and Shearer NEVER shirks a challenge. 

It'll either end up as a genius masterstroke, or a complete disaster.


----------



## pauld (Jun 14, 2011)

1927 said:


> Well as forecast he has already united the City fans on this board anyway!!



65%/35% against on ccmb, which is swamped tonight.

Won't believe it till I see the "scarf aloft" pictures, but all appears to be a done deal now.

If it is Shearer, he's clearly not been appointed for his managerial experience (8 GAMES!), but for the commercial/marketing elements which his profile can bring to the club as the Malaysians attempt to "position" CCFC in Asia...

It's a crazy appointment, especially with the quality of some of the other candidates knocking about.

On the plus side, it surely means that the board will be bankrolling the new management team, so let us hope that there is someone around to advise Shearer wisely. And, of course, no more soul-sapping platitudes on MOTD.

Whatever happens next, it's going to be interesting to say the least.

Chins up, everyone, he might surprise us!

(and no, I wouldn't take back Dave Jones...)


----------



## mattie (Jun 14, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Give the guy a chance ffs.
> 
> He'll certainly have a point to prove, and Shearer NEVER shirks a challenge.
> 
> It'll either end up as a genius masterstroke, or a complete disaster.



Or, from certain people's perspectives, both.


----------



## mattie (Jun 14, 2011)

pauld said:


> 65%/35% against on ccmb, which is swamped tonight.
> 
> Won't believe it till I see the "scarf aloft" pictures, but all appears to be a done deal now.
> 
> ...


 
That hasn't sunk in yet.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2011)

hillarious tweet (not baad actually)



> Part of me is concerned Alan may have mistakenly applied for the wrong job. 'Shearer Wanted - South Wales' may not be what he expected.


http://twitter.com/#!/AnnieEaves

worra fucking nightmare if true that he is


----------



## Ranu (Jun 14, 2011)

Cardiff's loss is MOTD's gain.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Give the guy a chance ffs.


You can have him for your lot if you like. The thing is Shearer hardly commands respect does he? And that apparently is what our _last three-times-to-wembley-best performing manager-in-living-memory_ manager lacked.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2011)

Actually, this is all a cunning masterstroke by the CCFC board. By making us believe that useless twat Shearer is coming to Cardiff, we'll be overjoyed by the news that they have in fact elected someone else. _Anyone_ else.


----------



## badlands (Jun 14, 2011)

he cant even bring players to us,

he's slagged every decent player off.

Nile Ranger anyone?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 14, 2011)

Extraordinary. The most obviously stupid appointment I can recall, and that includes managers to Wet Sham and Newcastle. Beyond staggered.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2011)

Rejoice!



> *Talks between Alan Shearer and Cardiff City break down*
> 
> Alan Shearer's talks with Cardiff City, who are searching for a new manager, are believed to have broken down. The former England captain, who works as a pundit on Match of the Day, emerged yesterday as the bookies' favourite to take over at the Welsh club, who sacked Dave Jones following their defeat by Reading in the semi-finals of the Championship play-offs last month.
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jun/15/alan-shearer-cardiff-city


----------



## strung out (Jun 15, 2011)

i don't understand why you don't just snap up di matteo. he's been the obvious candidate since jones left, i'd have thought.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 15, 2011)

editor said:


> Rejoice!


 
Noooooooooooooooooo!



Shearer....


----------



## 1927 (Jun 15, 2011)

What great news to be woken up with!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank fuck for that. Is all this just a ploy by the club to clear our debt by raking it in at the bookies?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 15, 2011)

editor said:


> Actually, this is all a cunning masterstroke by the CCFC board. By making us believe that useless twat Shearer is coming to Cardiff, we'll be overjoyed by the news that they have in fact elected someone else. _Anyone_ else.


 
What a prophecy


----------



## 1927 (Jun 15, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Thank fuck for that. Is all this just a ploy by the club to clear our debt by raking it in at the bookies?


 
No. Cos the managerial betting market is too small to make big money on!


----------



## Gromit (Jun 15, 2011)

Someone thought his inside info was good and bet 1000 Australian dollars on it st 1/3.

Hag hah!

I like think that the board heard the voices of a million Cardiff fans screaming out in terror, and then suddenly silenced. (upon hearing the suggestion of Shearer).


----------



## trampie (Jun 15, 2011)

Whats the chances of Cardiff being in the third division {or whatever they call it} after next season ?

Dave Jones gambled all on Premier league rejects that were loaned out, that failed, so the team is in a right mess at the moment, whether the new manager can keep Cardiff up is to be seen, things at the moment are in a sorry state at the new Ninian Park.


----------



## badlands (Jun 15, 2011)

trampie said:


> Whats the chances of Cardiff being in the third division {or whatever they call it} after next season ?
> 
> Dave Jones gambled all on Premier league rejects that were loaned out, that failed, so the team is in a right mess at the moment, whether the new manager can keep Cardiff up is to be seen, things at the moment are in a sorry state at the new Ninian Park.



No they're not


----------



## ddraig (Jun 15, 2011)

trampie said:


> Whats the chances of Cardiff being in the third division {or whatever they call it} after next season ?
> 
> Dave Jones gambled all on Premier league rejects that were loaned out, that failed, so the team is in a right mess at the moment, whether the new manager can keep Cardiff up is to be seen, things at the moment are in a sorry state at the new Ninian Park.


 
please fuck off
ta


----------



## bromley (Jun 16, 2011)

We (Charlton Athletic) are playing a friendly against you in Spain in July, we're also playing Bristol City.

I didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 16, 2011)

ddraig said:


> please fuck off
> ta


 
Not in a good way


----------



## Gromit (Jun 16, 2011)

bromley said:


> We (Charlton Athletic) are playing a friendly against you in Spain in July, we're also playing Bristol City.
> 
> I didn't see that one coming.


 
Cool. 

I quite like Charlton... although it can be a bit hairy when we leave your ground (both sides to blame for that along with the stupid road layout).


----------



## 1927 (Jun 16, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Cool.
> 
> I quite like Charlton... although it can be a bit hairy when we leave your ground (both sides to blame for that along with the stupid road layout).


 
Thats why we are playing them in Seville!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 16, 2011)

trampie said:


> Whats the chances of Cardiff being in the third division {or whatever they call it} after next season ?
> 
> Dave Jones gambled all on Premier league rejects that were loaned out, that failed, so the team is in a right mess at the moment, whether the new manager can keep Cardiff up is to be seen, things at the moment are in a sorry state at the new Ninian Park.



Whether Swansea can stay up is - oddly enough - also yet to be seen. Do you think now they are in the premiership they might now start paying the council the rent they owe on the municipal stadium?


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2011)

There's some very strong rumours that Malky Mackay is coming to Cardiff!


----------



## badlands (Jun 17, 2011)

editor said:


> There's some very strong rumours that Malky Mackay is coming to Cardiff!



He's been 1/10 with the bookies for the last couple of days.

I hope he does.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 17, 2011)

Commiserations at being bottom of the league following the first day of the season.

dave


----------



## badlands (Jun 17, 2011)

Malky has agreed terms

Announcement this afternoon


----------



## badlands (Jun 17, 2011)

kained&able said:


> Commiserations at being bottom of the league following the first day of the season.
> 
> dave



our new boss is harder than yours


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2011)

kained&able said:


> Commiserations at being bottom of the league following the first day of the season.


Hark at the Premiership rejects getting all uppity.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 17, 2011)

badlands said:


> He's been 1/10 with the bookies for the last couple of days.
> 
> I hope he does.


 
www.underwhelmed.com


----------



## badlands (Jun 17, 2011)

1927 said:


> www.underwhelmed.com



Why?

Watford tore us a new arsehole up their place. They played some cracking football.

It's what we need, a young hungry manager who believes in the beautiful game.

Plus he won't take no shit


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2011)

He's about a thousand times better than Shearer, but I remain to be convinced that a shouty tough man with barely any experience at all will prove to have the requisite portfolio of skills to prove a better choice than Jones over a full season. I hope so.


----------



## badlands (Jun 17, 2011)

our new sponsor is an entire country


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2011)

Free holiday trips for all City fans!!!

Ah, that's not on offer. Damn


----------



## 1927 (Jun 17, 2011)

badlands said:


> our new sponsor is an entire country


 
Thats an awesome logo.

new chant for next season..

Bellamy and Chopra had a race
But all Chops could do was stuff his face
He put on too much weight
Now he's the Ipswich No.8
But smart old Bellers took the Malky way!!

That is fucking quality and shamelessly nicked form CCMB.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2011)

The logo's kinda sprightly.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 17, 2011)

editor said:


> The logo's kinda sprightly.


 
I reckon tattoo shops in Cardiff will have to learn to do that pretty dam quick!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 17, 2011)

Cardiff City win at Nou Camp It aint often you can say that!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 17, 2011)

CCS to be known as Malaysian National Stadium.


Ok i made that up, but would be funny as!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 17, 2011)

editor said:


> Free holiday trips for all City fans!!!
> 
> Ah, that's not on offer. Damn


 
Only if you kept ya Hull stub!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 17, 2011)

http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~2378057,00.html

I'm liking the new kit already!

Retro in a modern kinda way.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 17, 2011)

1927 said:


> http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~2378057,00.html
> 
> I'm liking the new kit already!
> 
> Retro in a modern kinda way.


 
I really liked it up until I saw it was a v neck, I hate v necks. West Ham away first day suits me fine.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 17, 2011)

I like v necks. They don't choke you. 

All in all I'm really loving the new kit. 

Hope we can find some players that we'll love in it.


----------



## badlands (Jun 17, 2011)

press conference live on SSN in a mo


----------



## 1927 (Jun 17, 2011)

badlands said:


> press conference live on SSN in a mo


 
Still waiting. I think there's been a last minute hicth and he aint coming!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 17, 2011)

Or maybe they are waiting for confirmation that they can unveil Bellers as a Cardiff player again!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 17, 2011)

Maybe he's fallen out with the Echo already. It would save time!!!!


----------



## badlands (Jun 17, 2011)

I got fed up waiting.

Just saw the highlights.

"We're in it to win it"

Oh yes Malky


----------



## badlands (Jun 17, 2011)

mind you he also said, 'this part of the world'

had a flashback


----------



## pauld (Jun 17, 2011)

badlands said:


> I got fed up waiting.
> 
> Just saw the highlights.
> 
> ...


 
We are all Malkaysians now, as someone just tweeted. 

4th word in pressconf "passion".

Took almost as long as Al Qaeda to choose our new number one, but the wait was worth it.

Got a good feeling about Malky, son of Malky, Mackay.

 Born in the same hospital as Shankly, Stein and Ferguson, he is a disciplinarian, tactically astute, a very well qualified coach, committed to attacking football, and did wonders at Watford on zilch resources (they were favourites to go down with the second lowest budget in the division, and made a decent tilt for the play-offs before running out of steam).

New fixtures, new kit, new manager, it's the dawning of a new era. Genuinely excited about the new season now.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 17, 2011)

Wonderful press cong by the big man. He's gonna sort us right out. Loving today, totally

Apart from the blue socks in the new kit


----------



## trampie (Jun 17, 2011)

trampie said:


> Whats the chances of Cardiff being in the third division {or whatever they call it} after next season ?
> 
> Dave Jones gambled all on Premier league rejects that were loaned out, that failed, so the team is in a right mess at the moment, whether the new manager can keep Cardiff up is to be seen, things at the moment are in a sorry state at the new Ninian Park.



Mackay seems a reasonable appointment, young, enthusiastic, no nonsense with lots of potential, Jones had to go he served Cardiff well, but was unable to get them to the Premier league with a squad on paper that was good enough to have achieved automatic promotion, Mackay initially will have a rebuilding job, mid table would be a success for a new team and manager this season, unless Mackay gets money that is, perhaps Cardiff can get back into the mix the season after next, it will be interesting to see if Mackay is given much money to spend as the current squad seems very thin and lightweight due to lots of first teamers going.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2011)

Mackay was a thug of a player, or "no nonsense" as some would call it. 

Tbf though at times he had that Watford team playing some superb football. He's still cutting his teeth imo, but I think he has the potential to do very well with the right club. Maybe Cardiff will suit him.

Why are the Scots so prolific at breeding football managers ?


----------



## badlands (Jun 17, 2011)

trampie said:


> Mackay seems a reasonable appointment, young, enthusiastic, no nonsense with lots of potential, Jones had to go he served Cardiff well, but was unable to get them to the Premier league with a squad on paper that was good enough to have achieved automatic promotion, Mackay initially will have a rebuilding job, mid table would be a success for a new team and manager this season, unless Mackay gets money that is, perhaps Cardiff can get back into the mix the season after next, it will be interesting to see if Mackay is given much money to spend as the current squad seems very thin and lightweight due to lots of first teamers going.



Go away bot

I'm being nice


----------



## badlands (Jun 17, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Why are the Scots so prolific at breeding football managers ?



I don't care,

but we got one


----------



## badlands (Jun 17, 2011)

Malky just instils confidence. DJ took us to the wire twice (well 3 times) and you can't keep on keeping on. He looked a defeated man way before the play offs. He fell out of love with us and the club. We just 'stopped believing'

Anyone who was there to see that fucking shambles of a Boro match could see that we had no chance of winning the play offs.

It was, and is, time to move on. I don't care if we are not challenging next year. It's time to rebuild and then go again. 

Lets get behind the big man.

I can't wait for the season to start now.

Especially as Allerdyce is going to take it in the face


----------



## poisondwarf (Jun 17, 2011)

Yep, happy with this appointment.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 17, 2011)

I was at the New Den when his Watford team tore Millwall a new arsehole last season,beat them 6-1 playing some excellent football,coulda been even more,was surprised they did'nt push on for the playoffs after that.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jun 18, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Mackay was a thug of a player, or "no nonsense" as some would call it.


 
Was he?

Seriously, I watched him for a long time at Norwich and he seemed no worse than anyone else really. Bit of a hoofer at times when he needed to be, but scored some half decent goals and seemed to always go about the game in the right sort of way.

Always seemed a really nice bloke as well - bought up the right way at Queens Park, who I think his father is still involved with. I'm fairly certain we'd have been happy to have had him back before Lambert was appointed.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 18, 2011)

Weirdly we still dont have half a team let alone a squad, a manager that doesnt inspire and a kit that does, but I am already looking forward to the new season.

Bellers is the key. get him to stay and bring Ernie in. I feel goog times are ahead.

Oh th eternal optimist of the Cardiff City fan.

I guess this feeling may have been brought on by the relief of not having Shearer, maybe that was the plan.


----------



## badlands (Jun 18, 2011)

1927 said:


> a manager that doesnt inspire



why?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 19, 2011)

badlands said:


> why?


 
He just doesnt do it for me I'm afraid. Hope things will pan out OK and if he is supported with money I loom forward to another good year. Play-offs here we come again. Atleast whatever happens I should be a happy man one way or another on 6th August!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 21, 2011)

My 6yo daughter will be the Cardiff City mascot for the nPower Championship game v Ipswich Town on Saturday 15th October

I am delighted!!!

She told me she's gonna tell Chopra in the tunnel that he was stupid to leave


----------



## spacemonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Just over 6 weeks to the start of the season and our squad is non-existant. Would be happy if we manage to stay in the Championship next year!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 21, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> She told me she's gonna tell Chopra in the tunnel that he was stupid to leave


 
Ha ha that would be something to be proud of. Craig Conway close to signing, looks a very good prospect.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 22, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> My 6yo daughter will be the Cardiff City mascot for the nPower Championship game v Ipswich Town on Saturday 15th October
> 
> I am delighted!!!
> 
> She told me she's gonna tell Chopra in the tunnel that he was stupid to leave



How much did it cost ya or are the clubs still falling over themselves to give you free stuff!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 22, 2011)

spacemonkey said:


> Just over 6 weeks to the start of the season and our squad is non-existant. Would be happy if we manage to stay in the Championship next year!


 
Dont worry, we'll have something special up our sleeves, we always do!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 22, 2011)

About £150 inc full kit, 4 tickets, various nice stuff

Email them quick cos there's only a few matches left (like, about 4. WHU is gone, predictably)


----------



## 1927 (Jun 22, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> About £150 inc full kit, 4 tickets, various nice stuff
> 
> Email them quick cos there's only a few matches left (like, about 4. WHU is gone, predictably)


 
Bollocks, sure they have more than one mascot at games tho, will have to pull some strings and see if I can get ickle 27 in for the Hammers game, if it includes tickets and kit thats a good deal, imho.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 22, 2011)

I asked and they said for most games they have one paid mascot (eg my daughter) and another whom CCFC pay for as a charity thing 

Aye it's a good deal, definitely, not least as I was obv gonna shell 40 quid on a kit for her anyway 

As of two days ago, Katyann told me the following games were available (but blates you have contacts into there that I don't) : ·         Southampton 27th Sept, Barnsley 22nd October,  Middlesbrough 17th December, Peterborough 14th Feb

Full info: The price is £159.00 which includes a full kit and a family ticket to watch the game, as well as a goody bag, membership to City Kids programme, framed photo to take away on the day, signed certificate/thank you letter from the manager.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2011)

During the Lower Division Years, I was going to sponsor a City game in the name of urban75. But the club directors in the polyester suits declared me "too scruffy" to enjoy that privilege. That's the kind of forward looking attitude missing from the club these days.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 23, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> I asked and they said for most games they have one paid mascot (eg my daughter) and another whom CCFC pay for as a charity thing
> 
> Aye it's a good deal, definitely, not least as I was obv gonna shell 40 quid on a kit for her anyway
> 
> ...


 
Can the family ticket be used for 3 adults and 1 kid?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 23, 2011)

I would guess certainly yes mate as she has not asked me what is the adult/kid mix of my party. 

Katyann is on hols from today but I'm sure you know others down there. Time (and someone who you know or whom you can sweet-talk if WHU is full) is of the essence I would say


----------



## 1927 (Jun 23, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> I would guess certainly yes mate as she has not asked me what is the adult/kid mix of my party.
> 
> Katyann is on hols from today but I'm sure you know others down there. Time (and someone who you know or whom you can sweet-talk if WHU is full) is of the essence I would say


 
Got Mr Searle on the case now!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 23, 2011)

In that case job's a good 'un you'll probably get to play in the game mate


----------



## 1927 (Jun 24, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> In that case job's a good 'un you'll probably get to play in the game mate


 
The way things are going there'll be a place for me.lol

Evidnetly the Scottish signings may continue to roll on.

We are in talks with  David Goodwillie (i dread to think of the chants) from Dundee.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 24, 2011)

Looks like Goodwillie will fit in well with us, another damaged individual. Assault charges and rape pending!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 25, 2011)

Goodwillie. Does this mean we're entering the Full Members Cup?


----------



## badlands (Jun 30, 2011)

tomorrow could be interesting


----------



## 1927 (Jul 1, 2011)

badlands said:


> tomorrow could be interesting


 
Looking forward to new season now!!! Conway, Taylor and Cowie in. Add Goodwillie, Earnie and Bellers and maybe we might just mount a challenge after all!


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if we started taking Watford's fixtures and fittings next.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 1, 2011)

editor said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if we started taking Watford's fixtures and fittings next.


 
Elton John is coming evidently!


----------



## 1927 (Jul 1, 2011)

editor said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if we started taking Watford's fixtures and fittings next.


 
Its not just that we have taken their manager and backroom staff and signed Cowie, theres also the fact that they were lining up a bids for Taylor and Conway that we have gone and got!!


----------



## badlands (Jul 2, 2011)

a new cardiff city forum


----------



## 1927 (Jul 2, 2011)

badlands said:


> a new cardiff city forum


ROFLMAO

I have decided that if I win the lottery midweek I could spend my money more wisely than to buy Messi for Cardiff.

I will buy the Jacks and liquidate them!

Then buy Messsi for cardiff! Atho I'm not sure he would get in the squad we are assembling!


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2011)

Actually, urban75 owes an indirect debt to Watford. When I first started the football fans campaign, one of their fanzines hosted some webpages for me (in 1994, I think).
http://www.bsad.org/index.html


----------



## 1927 (Jul 3, 2011)

Bellamy has been told he isnt wanted at ManC which we kinda knew anyway, and I have been told by someone related to him that he isnt moving anywhere. Next seasons squad is strating to come togther nicely. We haven't spent a penny yet on new players so may be able to offer something for him, I'd offer Mav City £1M now and tell them if we go up we will give them the other £3M they want. They save £5M in wages in the meantime!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 3, 2011)

Cardiff City, the new millwall, do we care? 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footba...-of-the-uk-s-most-hated-clubs-91466-28983656/


> The eccentric reign of Sam Hammam at Cardiff City has seen the Bluebirds labelled one of the most hated clubs in football history.
> 
> FourFourTwo magazine has included the Cardiff side of 2000-01 in its list of 25 of the most hated and reviled outfits ever to grace the beautiful game.
> 
> It means the Bluebirds take their place alongside Don Revie’s “dirty” Leeds of the 1970s, the corruption-riddled Marseille of the early 1990s and even England’s flops at last summer’s World Cup.


----------



## strung out (Jul 3, 2011)

and i was scoffed at for starting a thread comparing cardiff to millwall and leeds


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2011)

Better to be hated than just completely ignored.


----------



## strung out (Jul 3, 2011)

quite possibly!


----------



## badlands (Jul 3, 2011)

1927 said:


> Bellamy has been told he isnt wanted at ManC which we kinda knew anyway, and I have been told by someone related to him that he isnt moving anywhere.



he isn't moving anywhere, well, that is true apparently. He's not moving house.

But he's going to commute to Celtic.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 3, 2011)

badlands said:


> he isn't moving anywhere, well, that is true apparently. He's not moving house.
> 
> But he's going to commute to Celtic.


 
Thats complete bollcoks from carl trying to cover all bases and then say he knew all along.

My new plan should I win the euromillions is to put a considerabel amount of money into City as long as Anus is banned. May even consider calling it the  Sam and Aniis out stadium.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 4, 2011)

For london based city fans


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 4, 2011)

Taylor signed sealed and delivered


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2011)

Is there anything at Watford worth having now?


----------



## badlands (Jul 4, 2011)

editor said:


> Is there anything at Watford worth having now?



Taylor was Boro though


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 4, 2011)

badlands said:


> Taylor was Boro though


And Duran Duran


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 5, 2011)

City to host old boys team -- sorry, old firm team for preseason friendly


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 5, 2011)

is it _really _seven years since Earnie left? Is he _really _coming back?


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jul 5, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> is it _really _seven years since Earnie left? Is he _really _coming back?


 
Only if there's a signing bonus involved I imagine.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 6, 2011)

Two weeks ago we had no manager and no team let alone a squad and relegation was looking a possibility. Now promotion is looking like a good bet. If we carry on bringing in quality for no money then I can see us actually making a bid for Bellers!


----------



## badlands (Jul 6, 2011)

Earnie's home


----------



## badlands (Jul 6, 2011)

confirmed


----------



## 1927 (Jul 6, 2011)

Robert Earnshaw's magic, he wears the magic hat! And when he signed for Cardiff, he said I'm coming back! He couldn't stay at Forest, coz Malky loves him too and Earnies gonna getcha coz he is a fucking Blue!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome home Robert Earnshaw! Massive signing.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## badlands (Jul 8, 2011)

1927 said:


> Two weeks ago we had no manager and no team let alone a squad and relegation was looking a possibility. Now promotion is looking like a good bet. If we carry on bringing in quality for no money then I can see us actually making a bid for Bellers!



Breath of fresh air is Malky.

You believing now?


----------



## badlands (Jul 8, 2011)

cracking signing


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> ---


LOL at the crappy grounds we used to play at!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jul 8, 2011)

Dread we loved those grounds mate


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Dread we loved those grounds mate


Like I've always said: I was happiest when we were down in the basement!


----------



## 1927 (Jul 8, 2011)

badlands said:


> Breath of fresh air is Malky.
> 
> You believing now?


 
Mate I cant believe how much I am looking forward to the new season. I really think our squad is stronger than last yr,maybe not in quality but certianly in terms of commitment and wanting to play for us rather than the money. I still want Bellers tho and still think he'll be with us come August.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jul 8, 2011)

Good luck and all that for the season. Malky is a good coach and Don Cowie has a big engine and will drive you on.

You also deserve a good stuffing from the Hornets along the way.


----------



## badlands (Jul 9, 2011)

Mr Moose said:


> Good luck and all that for the season. Malky is a good coach and Don Cowie has a big engine and will drive you on.
> 
> You also deserve a good stuffing from the Hornets along the way.



Aye, we do

to be honest


----------



## 1927 (Jul 9, 2011)

Mr Moose said:


> Good luck and all that for the season. Malky is a good coach and Don Cowie has a big engine and will drive you on.
> 
> You also deserve a good stuffing from the Hornets along the way.


 
Its probably the least we can do after everything we've had off you in the past month!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 9, 2011)

the signings gather pace 

Aron Gunnarsson

edit -- oops, just noticed already posted


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 9, 2011)

Interesting Fact about earnie (i know it is not news, but i had forgotten and worth repeating) 

He is the only player ever to have scored a hat-trick in the English Premier League, Championship, League One, League Two (or the divisions under their previous names), the League Cup, the FA Cup and for his country at International level


----------



## OneStrike (Jul 9, 2011)

Cov fan here.  Gunnarsson is still living off his potential a little, he was brilliant when he arrived and loved to get stuck in with some brutal tackles.  He kind of stagnated for a while then got back to form in spells last season.  I'd wager it was poor coaching/management that stunted his progression, he will be a good signing given time.  He is as good as anyone in the game when it comes to long throw-ins, enjoy.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 9, 2011)

OneStrike said:


> Cov fan here.  Gunnarsson is still living off his potential a little, he was brilliant when he arrived and loved to get stuck in with some brutal tackles.  He kind of stagnated for a while then got back to form in spells last season.  I'd wager it was poor coaching/management that stunted his progression, he will be a good signing given time.  He is as good as anyone in the game when it comes to long throw-ins, enjoy.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 9, 2011)

Dave Jones is great at bringing out untapped potential. 


Oh wait!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 9, 2011)

OneStrike said:


> brutal tackles


 
He'll fit right in.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 9, 2011)

As an aside, Coventry are fucked. Gotta be a decent shout for relegation.


----------



## badlands (Jul 9, 2011)

OneStrike said:


> Cov fan here.  Gunnarsson is still living off his potential a little, he was brilliant when he arrived and loved to get stuck in with some brutal tackles.  He kind of stagnated for a while then got back to form in spells last season.  I'd wager it was poor coaching/management that stunted his progression, he will be a good signing given time.  He is as good as anyone in the game when it comes to long throw-ins, enjoy.



thanks for that 

I'm worried that when Bellamy comes back, he might take a nine iron to Gunner if he disappears in a game or plays the prima donna.

I guess its up to Malky to get the best out of him


----------



## badlands (Jul 9, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> He'll fit right in.


 
moneybags,

begone


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 9, 2011)

badlands said:


> moneybags,
> 
> begone


----------



## OneStrike (Jul 9, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> As an aside, Coventry are fucked. Gotta be a decent shout for relegation.


 

We will finish a little above relegation, same as always.  Our squad has lost 3 key players but the new boss (Thorn) can get more out of whats left, he uses passing as a style of play, quite a change.  Rumours of a buy-out persist, long term that has to happen or we are only going downhill.  Talking of Hills, we have a Jimmy statue to reveal soon


----------



## 1927 (Jul 9, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> He'll fit right in.


 
Shit, have Leeds nicked him at the last minute!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 10, 2011)

I am normally against linking to other message boards, but this has been posted elsewhere by Vince Alm, secretary of the supporters club, RE West Ham. He is not normally known for posting crap



> Not looking good I am afraid to say: The Met and SAG (Safety Advisory Group) are insisting on a full bubble and 1000 ticket allocation for everyone supporting Cardiff on the day. That means supporters who live in London will also have to make their way to South Mimms services. Cardiff City Football club has refused to accept both the ticket allocation and full bubble. However the club have said they would be prepared to accept a ticket exchange, exiles make their own way to the ground, and a reduced ticket allocation to 1500 from 2000. This would allow supporters to go in the car and make their own way to London if they choose.
> 
> I have heard if we are banned that there will be a spontaneous demonstration march from Newham Council offices by dockside, to Newham police station Romford Road. I have been told it will take place early enough so that we can watch the game live in a pub in London also taking in the charity shield game kicking off later that day. I am currently at the FSF agm in London and many of my colleagues will be bringing supporters to the demonstration including West Ham, Man City, Man Utd who are already in London on that day.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2011)

Fucking wankers.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 10, 2011)

tweet just spotted! 
*jonilloegr *Swansea/Cardiff. Well, they're both the same aren't they? Sunday Mirror. http://twitpic.com/5o2kr9


----------



## Gromit (Jul 10, 2011)

editor said:


> Fucking wankers.


 
Plus they once again will create a self fulfilling prophecy. By making out this is going to be a troublesome fixture every hooligan dickhead will now want rush up to London for a fight whether they have a match ticket or not. Its waving the red rag.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 10, 2011)

Another signing in the bag, Joe Mason, Plymouth Argyle Striker.

Dont they rest on sundays?


----------



## Mr Moose (Jul 11, 2011)

1927 said:


> Its probably the least we can do after everything we've had off you in the past month!


 
Can I please remind you that Scott Loach is available? He's a pair of safe hands....honest.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## badlands (Jul 11, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


>



we'll be points clear by then


----------



## 1927 (Jul 12, 2011)

Will we be able to ask Lee Sharpe why he had a bit of a hiatus in his career and if it was really down to an addiction to the white stuff as alleged?


----------



## Gromit (Jul 12, 2011)

Or how his brother Pat is doing since they stopped broadcasting Fun House


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 12, 2011)

OneStrike said:


> We will finish a little above relegation, same as always.  Our squad has lost 3 key players but the new boss (Thorn) can get more out of whats left, he uses passing as a style of play, quite a change.  Rumours of a buy-out persist, long term that has to happen or we are only going downhill.  Talking of Hills, we have a Jimmy statue to reveal soon


 
Seems I was right. Your boys have had to borrow a fuck load of cash just to get through the next 6 months. Season ticket sales used as security. Not looking good.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 12, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Seems I was right. Your boys have had to borrow a fuck load of cash just to get through the next 6 months. Season ticket sales used as security. Not looking good.


 
That in the right thread mate?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 12, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> That in the right thread mate?


 
I was talking to OneStrike. A minor thread hijack, I'm afraid.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 12, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> I was talking to OneStrike. A minor thread hijack, I'm afraid.


 
Ah right, my bad. Konchesky is shit btw. Craig Conway is gonna dust him up.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 12, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Ah right, my bad. Konchesky is shit btw. Craig Conway is gonna dust him up.


 
He wasn't good enough for Liverpool, but under Sven he'll happily be the best left-back in the division. With him and Mills we've got two of the best defenders in the division, if not the two best.

In Abe, King, Wellens and, probably, Routledge we have some of the best defenders in the division.

We still need a strike partner for Nugent though. And I'm not convinced he's all that good any way.


----------



## badlands (Jul 12, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> In Routledge we have some of the best defenders in the division.


 
Sorry, I can't stop laughing.

That's hilarious


----------



## 1927 (Jul 13, 2011)

Lots of rumours that a deal has been agreed for Bellers! Now 1/3 with the bookies to be a Cardiff player at the end of the transfer window.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 13, 2011)

Jay gone to the hoops


----------



## ddraig (Jul 13, 2011)

free transfer as well
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14135536.stm


----------



## 1927 (Jul 13, 2011)

ddraig said:


> free transfer as well
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14135536.stm


 
He wasnt ours to sell, he was out of contract.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 13, 2011)

badlands said:


> Sorry, I can't stop laughing.
> 
> That's hilarious


 
Oops, midfielders, obviously.


----------



## badlands (Jul 13, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Oops, midfielders, obviously.



tbh you've signed so many that is must be hard to keep track


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jul 13, 2011)

I love Andy King


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah, good player. Future Wales captain.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 15, 2011)

> we anticipate the arrival of our cards on site on Monday 25th July 2011. The cards will be sent out during this week, and if collection was requested at point of sale, they will be made available to collect from Monday 2nd August 2011



mmmm -- can almost smell it.

This west ham thing is getting silly. The Met are saying bubble, Cardiff City are saying no, the met are saying, ok, total ban then.

Vince Alm is now making plans for a protest walk from cardiff to west ham should the ban turn into a reality.


----------



## badlands (Jul 15, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> mmmm -- can almost smell it.
> 
> This west ham thing is getting silly. The Met are saying bubble, Cardiff City are saying no, the met are saying, ok, total ban then.
> 
> Vince Alm is now making plans for a protest walk from cardiff to west ham should the ban turn into a reality.



After the Chelsea shit

why would you want to be there

50/50 you in nick for defending yourself


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 16, 2011)

Cardiff City 1 Charlton Athletic 0


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 16, 2011)

that url has 'cricket' in it 
win is a win tho!


----------



## badlands (Jul 21, 2011)

Kenny Miller and a bloke called Kiss

slowly, slowly catch e monkey


----------



## 1927 (Jul 22, 2011)

badlands said:


> Kenny Miller and a bloke called *Kiss*
> slowly, slowly catch e monkey


 
Would have been better if he was French!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 22, 2011)

West ham ticket details. A bubble in all but name. 



> *From *ahem* another message board...*. 200 exiles and disabled fans will now be able to attend the game without travelling by coach, these fans will be in the upper tier and be kept behind after the game for a short period of time...all West Ham fans including season ticket holders have been moved away from the area


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jul 24, 2011)

I am one of those 200. It strikes me that it may attract some attention being one of only 200 in a stand, and kept in. Still, not letting idiots keep me away, and all that

1927 where you to for this one?


----------



## 1927 (Jul 24, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> I am one of those 200. It strikes me that it may attract some attention being one of only 200 in a stand, and kept in. Still, not letting idiots keep me away, and all that
> 
> 1927 where you to for this one?



I'll be watching in a pub somehwere in the Diff!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jul 25, 2011)

1927 said:


> I'll be watching in a pub somehwere in the Diff!


 
Shall I send you a programme so you can see all your Hammers idols


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2011)

I would have loved to have come to this game, but this bubble bullshit takes all the fun out of following your team.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jul 25, 2011)

Dread there were some tickets for exiles for independent walk-up (hence me. no bubble) but it was based on games attended last season


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 25, 2011)

Could be a good signing, Miller.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 26, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Shall I send you a programme so you can see all your Hammers idols


 
I havent had a Hammer idol since God left for Charlton, and I dont mean Alan Pardew!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jul 26, 2011)

Who is that. Devonshire?


----------



## 1927 (Jul 26, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Who is that. Devonshire?


 
Paolo


----------



## Bomber (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Guys!! What division you in this time ?


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Hi Guys!! What division you in this time ?


Don't be a prick all over again please.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 26, 2011)

Just had text from mate. been on the road two and a half hours on way to Yeovil for friendly. he is now further from the ground than when he started due to the fire in the tunnels.


----------



## Bomber (Jul 26, 2011)

editor said:


> Don't be a prick all over again please.


 
 Oh Editor, for crying out loud i'm just pulling your leg ! I would genuinely love to see you lot get up {Really!!} & after all the shit we get thrown
 at us do you think having a schoolyard insult thrown back is going to hit the target ? Come on eh ? Just make sure you stop Linekers lot from clawing their way
out of obscurity .... now that's a team in blue I really hate !


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2011)

e2a to Clint
harsh!

how the fuck do you get a burnt lorry with no tyres out of a tunnel anyway!? 
driver was ok in the end apparently


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 26, 2011)

ddraig said:


> e2a to Clint
> harsh!
> 
> how the fuck do you get a burnt lorry with no tyres out of a tunnel anyway!?
> driver was ok in the end apparently



Harsh? Did not comment on the fire other than to mention a friend was disrupted.

Just seen the pictures on the telly, he was lucky to get out of that and it looks the tunnel will be out of action for quite a while.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 26, 2011)

Miller done and dusted


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 26, 2011)

One nil up, whits.

Take that Yeovil Town


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 26, 2011)

one all


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> Harsh? Did not comment on the fire other than to mention a friend was disrupted.
> 
> Just seen the pictures on the telly, he was lucky to get out of that and it looks the tunnel will be out of action for quite a while.


 
not you obv!
the incident, total nightmare i imagine
yeah, has to have all the checks etc, safety first 100% agree


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 28, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Oh Editor, for crying out loud i'm just pulling your leg ! I would genuinely love to see you lot get up {Really!!} & after all the shit we get thrown
> at us do you think having a schoolyard insult thrown back is going to hit the target ? Come on eh ? Just make sure you stop Linekers lot from clawing their way
> out of obscurity .... now that's a team in blue I really hate !


----------



## 1927 (Jul 29, 2011)

All rumours pointing to fact Bellers will be back with us very soon!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 29, 2011)

Saviour 2.0


----------



## badlands (Aug 3, 2011)

anyone listen to Moans on fivelive?

Fucking hilarious

We have expectation!  Malky will find it hard!

Cock off mate


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 4, 2011)

Season ticket update


----------



## Gromit (Aug 5, 2011)

So a slight chance of me getting my card before the day Championship season officially starts.

I know first home match ain't for a while but still it seems lax. Replica tops in time for christmas perhaps?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 5, 2011)

Gromit said:


> So a slight chance of me getting my card before the day Championship season officially starts.
> 
> I know first home match ain't for a while but still it seems lax. Replica tops in time for christmas perhaps?



Depends if you have paid for recorded delivery. If you have, you will have your card in time to be sat in your seat for Bristol City. if you have not, your postman might be sat in your seat all season.

Beyond me why they have to leave it this late to send them out.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 5, 2011)

oi 27, who you supporting on sunday???


----------



## pauld (Aug 7, 2011)

Quietly dreading Dave Jones' entrance into the gladiatorial arena of MOTD punditry today.

Thus far, the signs have not been great - a combination of rewriting history, piling pressure on/undermining Malky - he is in danger of losing any fans he has left amongst the Bluebird fraternity.

Looking forward to the game though - it will be *MASSIVE.*

Cmon City!

PS Loving the new boards 

Brushed up very nicely...


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2011)

You can see the gulf in class between us and West Ham but there's been some moments of hope. 

Come on City!


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2011)

Ooh! That was close!


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2011)

Where's this famous West Ham atmosphere then? Talk about a silent crowd....


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2011)

editor said:


> Where's this famous West Ham atmosphere then? Talk about a silent crowd....



On a similar note, where's the away support?


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2011)

Restricted and bubbled.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2011)

Yesss!


----------



## Daniel (Aug 7, 2011)

Ahaha! LOVE IT! G'WON!


----------



## Maggot (Aug 7, 2011)

Jammy gits!


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2011)

Magnificent result. Great goal too.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2011)

editor said:


> Magnificent result. Great goal too.



Great goal?  Really?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 7, 2011)

Boom!

Satisfying.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 7, 2011)

mattie said:


> Great goal? Really?



Well, he managed to stay on the ball well, get a decent turn and smash it in, so why not?


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2011)

Daniel said:


> Well, he managed to stay on the ball well, get a decent turn and smash it in, so why not?



An unmarked and unchallenged shot from 8-odd yards, and the keeper still gets a hand to it.

To be honest, Carlton F Cole would have put it in the upper tier, but we seem to have a rather odd definition of 'great'.  'Gift-wrapped' might be closer to the mark.

We're our own worst enemies at times.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 7, 2011)

mattie said:


> On a similar note, where's the away support?



Keep up at the back, boycotting the game due to restrictions placed on travel by the Met and the Club.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 7, 2011)

mattie said:


> Great goal? Really?



Not bad for someone who was facing the wrong direction when it cam to him and very little space to shoot through. Not a classic, but easy by any means


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> Not bad for someone who was facing the wrong direction when it cam to him and very little space to shoot through. Not a classic, but easy by any means



He was unchallenged in the penalty box.  It really doesn't come much easier.

It was a gift, which is what pisses me off.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 7, 2011)

mattie said:


> He was unchallenged in the penalty box. It really doesn't come much easier.
> 
> It was a gift, which is what pisses me off.



no point crying into your beer, a goal is a goal.

I think Nolan might have been right when talking to the Western mail ....



> Nolan believes a club the size of West Ham has no business being in the second-tier


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> Keep up at the back, boycotting the game due to restrictions placed on travel by the Met and the Club.



Most other fans would say 'I didn't go because it was too much of a pain in the arse, what with the police being bastards, it being a Sunday, the weather's not supposed to be that clever, and it's on the telly anyway'.

Only a select few would portray it as a boycott.

It's why I love Cardiff fans.  Genuinely.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> no point crying into your beer, a goal is a goal.
> 
> I think Nolan might have been right when talking to the Western mail ....



I hoped BFS would put paid to the last-minute suicidal football of seasons past, but it appears we've still much to learn.

Don't give it away in injury time inside your own half to one of their quicker players when you're the last man.  It appears that's still too abstract a notion for us.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 7, 2011)

mattie said:


> Most other fans would say 'I didn't go because it was too much of a pain in the arse, what with the police being bastards, it being a Sunday, the weather's not supposed to be that clever, and it's on the telly anyway'.
> 
> Only a select few would portray it as a boycott.
> 
> It's why I love Cardiff fans. Genuinely.



Most other fans do not have to deal with the travel restrictions, we have to put up with.


----------



## trampie (Aug 7, 2011)

.A thoughly deserved win for the Bluebirds, who were the better team, a great start to the season an injury time winner by the new centre forward, it doesnt get any better than that, there is a lot of luck involved in football just like life, often the best dont succeed but the luckiest do, so what a great sign it is that Cardiff scored a late goal, look at the Canaries last season, they would have been closer to relegation than promotion if it wasnt for late goal after late goal in their favour, as well as Cardiff have done in recent seasons they have not had much luck scoring late goals infact they have been conceding late goals regularly, perhaps this season it will be different.


----------



## Bomber (Aug 7, 2011)

Well done you lot! Always nice  to see West Ham getting turned over !!


----------



## badlands (Aug 7, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Well done you lot! Always nice to see West Ham getting turned over !!



Alright Bomber. You enjoying Europe?

Done a number on them today. Team spirit, bodies on the line, belief.

Unrecognisable from DJ's reign.

It''s all good

Marshall and Gerard were immense


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 7, 2011)

How quick you are to criticise Dave Jones.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 7, 2011)

badlands said:


> Alright Bomber. You enjoying Europe?
> 
> Done a number on them today. Team spirit, bodies on the line, belief.
> 
> ...



If Marshall had been fit and between the sticks at the end of the season, instead of By**ter, history would be very different.

Heaton is going to struggle to get back in the starting line up if Marshall carries on like that.


----------



## manny-p (Aug 7, 2011)

I am not too sure about Kenny Miller and Rob Earnshaw playing up front together. I could be completely wrong but you need a player to play alongside them who can hold the ball up and flick it on, like John Sutton in the old days. Saw that young lad who set up Miller, perhaps he could be the one.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 7, 2011)

How did Conway do?  I see he got subbied but otherwise the bbc match report doesn't mention him.


----------



## manny-p (Aug 7, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> How did Conway do? I see he got subbied but otherwise the bbc match report doesn't mention him.


He set up Miller for a shot before he got taken off. I only caught the last part of the game.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 7, 2011)

Cheers.  I really hope he is successful at Cardiff.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Aug 7, 2011)

Well well I REALLY enjoyed that one! Top tier of away end, surreal, beautiful day


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2011)

I can watch this all night


----------



## Bomber (Aug 8, 2011)

badlands said:


> Alright Bomber. You enjoying Europe?
> 
> Done a number on them today. Team spirit, bodies on the line, belief.
> 
> ...



Well if we get past FC Thun  & into the real thing it could be good. Was well chuffed with the Split result & hoping the players we're after get signed up  {Palacios / Bendtner especially }. So pleased you did the Hammers today as well ... good luck for the rest of the season .....


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Saw that young lad who set up Miller, perhaps he could be the one.



Gestede (spelling?). Yeah he looked well tasty when he came on. Changed the game.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 8, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Gestede (spelling?). Yeah he looked well tasty when he came on. Changed the game.



I thought he looked like a version of Bothroyd, a version that actually gave a shit!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 8, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> How quick you are to criticise Dave Jones.



I would never criticise Dave Jones, he had his flaws but we need to realise that we would never have been where we are now, and hopefully where we are going, without him.

In the same way I realise that the despite the lepers that they have become, and the fuck ups they made, Sam and the Riddler deserve credit for what they did for us. Without Sam we would never have had the academy which has kept us afloat for a few seasons by churning out good players to sell. Without Riddler we wuld never have had the stadium, and even tho he gets slagged for it, his lying to the fans was actually the greatest thing he did in hindsight, if he hadnt have done that at the time he did it the club would have been put into administration. Without Dave Jones we would not have been knocking on the door of the Prem for the last 5 years, and would never have been in a psoition to attract players of managers of the calibre of Malky.

I wasnt convinced by his appointment, but I like what I have seen of MM, and the way he goes about things. Looking forward to a good season.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 8, 2011)

He's quite handsome too. That's important in a modern manager. See Mourihno, Guardiola, Villas-Boas.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 8, 2011)

editor said:


> I can watch this all night




Not anymore you cant!!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2011)

so did half your face smile and the other half wince or what?


----------



## bendeus (Aug 8, 2011)

trampie said:


> .A thoughly deserved win for the Bluebirds, who were the better team, a great start to the season an injury time winner by the new centre forward, it doesnt get any better than that, there is a lot of luck involved in football just like life, often the best dont succeed but the luckiest do, so what a great sign it is that Cardiff scored a late goal, look at the Canaries last season, they would have been closer to relegation than promotion if it wasnt for late goal after late goal in their favour, as well as Cardiff have done in recent seasons they have not had much luck scoring late goals infact they have been conceding late goals regularly, perhaps this season it will be different.



Sentences: 1
Words: 128
Commas: 10
Full stops: 1

Awesome


----------



## 1927 (Aug 8, 2011)

ddraig said:


> so did half your face smile and the other half wince or what?



No, I was all happy mate.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2011)

and that's one of its better posts!

e2a to Bendeus


----------



## bendeus (Aug 8, 2011)

ddraig said:


> and that's one of its better posts!
> 
> e2a to Bendeus



I've done Trample a disservice, actually. There are, in fact, two full stops, when you include the one he used to start the sentence.


----------



## badlands (Aug 8, 2011)

bendeus said:


> I've done Trample a disservice, actually. There are, in fact, two full stops, when you include the one he used to start the sentence.



Trampie's a she, I'd guess.

And she likes to build walls.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2011)

goal video back up for now


----------



## 1927 (Aug 9, 2011)

I havent tired of watching that goal yet!


----------



## poisondwarf (Aug 9, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> He's quite handsome too. That's important in a modern manager. See Mourihno, Guardiola, Villas-Boas.


 
Yes, he's much easier on the eye, I quite agree. Was only thinking this on Sunday. I sound like a dirty old woman!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 10, 2011)

Carling Cup tonight v Oxford United

Cardiff Team: Heaton Taylor Conway Quinn Gestede Parkin Naylor Gyepes Taiwo Evans Farah

Considering weve had something like 8 international call ups that aint a bad side, should be able to win, not that I really care.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2011)

The Carling Cup is a load of irrelevant shit unless we get to the final in which case it becomes a massive competition and a great achievement for the lads etc etc.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 10, 2011)

Always good to win though. Just stick a reserve side out and give them a run around.


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 10, 2011)

Latest I'm getting is 1-1 .....


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2011)

1-2


----------



## manny-p (Aug 10, 2011)

bendeus said:


> Sentences: 1
> Words: 128
> Commas: 10
> Full stops: 1
> ...


I lol'ed


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2011)

Just to update: Oxford Utd   1 - 3   Cardiff

Loving it! 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14383989.stm


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 11, 2011)

editor said:


> Just to update: Oxford Utd 1 - 3 Cardiff
> 
> Loving it!
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14383989.stm


I was loving listening to the fans singing 'we're the famous cardiff city and we're off to wembley'. 

even the commentators were banging on about 'this is the start of the road to wembley and we were there'


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Aug 11, 2011)

I love Cardiff. There, I've said it.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2011)

Are the Oxford game goals on t'web anywhere?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Aug 11, 2011)

on bbc football site now boss


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2011)

Liking the route one third goal.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14383989.stm


----------



## strung out (Aug 14, 2011)

congrats to you lot in the first of two matches this season where i'll be rooting for you. 3-0 and it's only half time


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 14, 2011)

Congrats boys!


----------



## badlands (Aug 15, 2011)

strung out said:


> congrats to you lot in the first of two matches this season where i'll be rooting for you. 3-0 and it's only half time



we lost the second half


----------



## 1927 (Aug 15, 2011)

badlands said:


> we lost the second half



Malky out.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Aug 15, 2011)

In case anyone interested, I wrote a piece for When Saturday Comes' website, previewing yesterday's game, reflecting on where City are at after last season, etc. Here:

http://www.wsc.co.uk/content/view/7541/38/


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice one!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 16, 2011)

We're only one place behind the Jacks!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 16, 2011)

stat alert.....



> BBC.. Cardiff City have never won the first three fixtures of a league season in their 91-year league history.... until now of course!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 16, 2011)

1927 said:


> We're only one place behind the Jacks!



and as of today we are 12 pages ahead of them in the urban75 thread league


----------



## 1927 (Aug 17, 2011)

This season is already gripping me like a season doesnt usually do until October or later. It is already obvious that this season is probably going to be the hardest year yet for getting out of the championship, all the fancied runners and riders are going well and even some of the outsiders are making the running. A game against Brighton a week into the season would not usually be considered massive, but i think this one could well be described as such. I havent looked forward to a game against the bin bag looters since the days of Earnie and Zamora going head to head for top goal scorer in the lower leagues.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 17, 2011)

They outplayed us and deserved the win.

Still more work to do. 

Replacing Hudson would be a start imo.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 18, 2011)

Malky Out!


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2011)

Dave Jones in!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 18, 2011)

Eddie May shake it all about.


----------



## badlands (Aug 20, 2011)

7 points from 4

I'll take that,

ta


----------



## Bomber (Aug 22, 2011)

You've got 'The Beast' ................ Why ?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 23, 2011)

Bomber said:


> You've got 'The Beast' ................ Why ?



God knows.

Anyone seen this? Absolutely mental.


----------



## Bomber (Aug 23, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> God knows.
> 
> Anyone seen this? Absolutely mental.




Heaven Helps us!! Child abuse if ever I saw it !!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Aug 23, 2011)

That is one of the most bizarre things I have ever seen. Joe, and Ledley, were the first two words my eldest could ever spell, thanks to (sanitised) renditions of our song for him


----------



## 1927 (Aug 23, 2011)

No disrespect to Huddersfield, in fact the opposite, but good to see we can put out a second string against Div1 opposition and do well, so far atleast!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 23, 2011)

Doh!


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2011)

1927 said:


> No disrespect to Huddersfield, in fact the opposite, but good to see we can put out a second string against Div1 opposition and do well, so far atleast!


What were you thinking?!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 23, 2011)

Malky OUt Now!


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2011)

Boy did we scrape that. 2-3 down with an equaliser two minutes in injury time - and then we went on to win 5-3!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 24, 2011)

1927 said:


> Malky OUt Now!



Ok, he can stay another week!
What spirit tho, a DJ team would never have come back and won that. A good run out for a team of players that wont start regularly in the Championship.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 24, 2011)

Sounded like a cracker last night, bit peeved that I went to a bbq instead. Heard good things about that Ralls, he look decent?


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2011)

Peter Whittingham has signed up for another three years. Nice  



> "There has been speculation about my future but hopefully today's news can put all that to bed," Whittingham told the Cardiff City website.
> 
> Cardiff have previously rejected transfer bids for the former England under 21 international from Championship clubs Nottingham Forest and Burnley.
> 
> "I'm delighted to have signed an extension with the club - it's something I've wanted to do for some time as I've never had the desire to go elsewhere," said Whittingham, who signed for Cardiff in a cut-price £250,000 deal from Premier League side Aston Villa in January 2007.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14676523.stm


----------



## 1927 (Aug 26, 2011)

Just had the legend Philip Joseph Dwyer in the car. He has just completed his biography which will be in all good bookshops and some crap ones too in time for Christmas.


----------



## badlands (Aug 26, 2011)

1927 said:


> Just had the legend Philip Joseph Dwyer in the car. He has just completed his biography which will be in all good bookshops and some crap ones too in time for Christmas.


its a good job you have a large car


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 27, 2011)

This Miller Earnshaw partnership does not appear to be working very well


----------



## Balbi (Aug 27, 2011)

We're rubbish, Pompey. Old father time saved us today.

Can we have our clock back?


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2011)

Shame we couldn't hang on to our lead, but a point away ain't bad.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 28, 2011)

Cardiff City fan saved by fellow fans! fair play 

*Cardiff fan Leslie Hayes saved six days after collapse*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-14699806

_




_

*A football fan says fellow supporters saved his life after a collapse at home saw him spend six days on his floor.*




			
				bbc said:
			
		

> Leslie Hayes, 58, from Newport, was found after other Cardiff City fans raised the alarm with police when he failed to show up for a game at Oxford.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## 1927 (Aug 31, 2011)

I can imagine what a wankfest of congratulatory bullshit the forward by Sam is. Having said that its will probably be the best part of the book.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 1, 2011)

Bellamy signs for Liverpool.

Looks like he is not signing fo us. Another season on loan it is then?


----------



## Gromit (Sep 1, 2011)

We've finally signed another defender. Hur-bloody-rah.  

Only its one the had a knee op and was out for a while. Lets hope Malk knows something that the rest of us don't.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 1, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> Bellamy signs for Liverpool.
> 
> Looks like he is not signing fo us.



I never expected him to. 
Man City stalled us.
Malky looked elsewhere.

Once he'd signed Miller, Earnshaw, Cowie and Conway there was no place left for Bellers.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 4, 2011)

Jay Bothroyd explains why he decided to be crap after his England cap



> "When he first walked into the room I took a deep breath - it felt like he was the headmaster and I was the pupil!"
> 
> His inclusion in the England party made the former Arsenal
> 
> ...



perhaps you should have helped us get promotion then you plank


----------



## 1927 (Sep 4, 2011)

Jay Bothroyd is without doubt the most skilful player I have ever seen in a city shirt, Just a pity he was also the laziest wanker ever to pull on a shirt of any colour. And in a nutshell you have his biography!


----------



## Bomber (Sep 7, 2011)

Sincere condolences to all who new the supporter that lost his life at Wembley.  6/09/2011


----------



## badlands (Sep 7, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Sincere condolences to all who new the supporter that lost his life at Wembley. 6/09/2011



here's a blog about Miikey

http://thelonegunmanblog.blogspot.com/2011/09/tragic-loss-of-loyal-bluebird.html

thanks Bomber


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 9, 2011)

There will be a minutes silence before the game with Doncaster.

Both teams will wear black armbands. Members of Mike's family will be present and Wales manager Gary Speed will be joined by Jonathan Ford as representatives of the FAW.

Robert Earnshaw laid flowers at the Ninian Park gates today on behalf of Cardiff City and the FAW.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Sep 9, 2011)

I am very impressed by Cardiff City's response to this, and the FAW's. (and Swansea City's, and all the fans of other clubs) The picture of Earnie laying at the wreaths (it's on Twitter, at least) is very moving. Can someone link it here, I am bobbins at that stuff

What an awful week, I have been in tears time and again since leaving the ground at Wembley

Glad I am going to the game tomorrow. It has been tricky how to explain it to my 6yo who is coming with me, but fair play to her she just said "we love Wales and Cardiff like him so it's not fair someone like us just dies"

See you there, a respectful, sombre and important day


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 9, 2011)

Top stuff.


----------



## badlands (Sep 10, 2011)

class

http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~2446150,00.html


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2011)

2-0 against Donnie will do nicely - and it's probably done Earnie some good to put one away after the England howler.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 12, 2011)

Scientists discover that Robert Earnshaw is in fact an android that is remote controlled by a 15 year old FIFA 11 fan.

The conclusive evidence was discovered at the 2-0 victory over Doncaster last Saturday. 
After scoring Earnshaw performed the airplane, ran, performed another airplane, a Samba dance, the ronaldo finger waggle, another run and and another finger waggle. 

Scientists immediately recognised this combo of moves as one performed against them in xBox beatings by FIFA 11 player URsoLam3, aka 15 yr old Kevin Jones from Droitswich. Match officials refused to coment on whether remote controled players are allowed by the FA.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 12, 2011)

In other news, according to a beeb article we beat Doncaster 3-0 and Gerard was our captain.

Reporting worthy of the South Wales Echo


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2011)

Gromit said:


> In other news, according to a beeb article we beat Doncaster 3-0 and Gerard was our captain.
> 
> Reporting worthy of the South Wales Echo


The BBC was briefly reporting that we'd won 2-1 too!


----------



## Gromit (Sep 17, 2011)

Judging by the lineup it seems that Malky tried a 4-5-1.

It seemed to be working aside from the fact Miller kept missing the goal. The stats look good but the end result a little disappointing. Only because we gave away a lead mind. Before then if you'd said a point a away to a parachute team you'd have taken it.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah, 1-1 away ain't bad


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 21, 2011)

Parkin out on loan. Good luck son

now then, what are the odds on us beating Leicester at home twice in one week?

only a tenner tonight, hope that brings the crowd out._
_


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2011)

2-2, followed by 5-4 on penalties to the Bluebirds!

Cardiff   2 (7) - 2  (6)  Leicester

Yeah!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 22, 2011)

editor said:


> 2-2, followed by 5-4 on penalties to the Bluebirds!
> 
> Cardiff 2 (7) - 2 (6) Leicester
> 
> Yeah!


 
Ed it was 7-6 on penalties alone!


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 22, 2011)

editor said:


> 2-2, followed by 5-4 on penalties to the Bluebirds!
> 
> Cardiff 2 (7) - 2 (6) Leicester
> 
> Yeah!


 
Did anyone see the game? Did Michael Johnson make any impact for Leicester? He's on loan from Man City. Was probably our most promising homegrown player since Paul Lake but has had as many injuries as Owen Hargreaves.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 22, 2011)

Game was absolute pish from what I was told, even the cardiff fans said they would have been happy to have lost in 90 minutes so the agony of watching was not prolonged!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah, two second teams. Sky Sports News said we dominated throughout and should have sealed it in normal time, but what can you do. I didn't give a monkeys if we lost before the game, but obviously as it went on I wanted to win. Ah well. Apparently your boys looked dead by the end, so hopefully a few of those will play on Sunday and give us the upper hand.

Must be quite rate that both teams score their first 6 pens.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 22, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Did anyone see the game? Did Michael Johnson make any impact for Leicester? He's on loan from Man City. Was probably our most promising homegrown player since Paul Lake but has had as many injuries as Owen Hargreaves.



Apparently Johnson looked good, but not match fit. Same with Ball.


----------



## Bomber (Sep 22, 2011)

You beat Leicester !! You are now officially my sixth favourite club ......... well for now anyway


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 22, 2011)

1927 said:


> Game was absolute pish from what I was told, even the cardiff fans said they would have been happy to have lost in 90 minutes so the agony of watching was not prolonged!



nah, was not that bad. quite entertaining on times, i enjoyed it. Nice to see Rudi getting a start.

Good noisy atmosphere as well, considering it was carling cup. Loved it when the all the kids started trooping down to the front with five minutes to go ready for the shoot out. Big roar when they realised the penalties would in deed be our end.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 23, 2011)

Shamelessly nicked form another board.

Snoop Dogg is a bluebird! http://www.viddy.com/video/ee06dce8-69f0-44bf-9da2-c107a9e086da


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 24, 2011)

Cardiff Fans v Jacks - charity match for Mike Dye


----------



## Gromit (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm happy with a Burnley draw. Won't be too distracting from the league itself.

Pleased for Aldershot.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks like we hung on for a 0-0 this afternoon.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14963071.stm


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 25, 2011)

You were good for the first two-thirds of the second half, the rest we dominated. Two points lost for us really, as you had bad luck with injuries and were essentially playing with 10 men for the last 15 mins. 

Pleasing ish for us. Clean sheet, still unbeaten away, but we need to see games like off if we're going to get automatic promotion. 

Cardiff will scrape the play-offs, I think. You're not much of a threat compared with last season, but you're solid.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 25, 2011)

I'd say it was a fair result for both sides. 

Both teams were pretty evenly matched. 

Yes we had more thrown at us at the end but we'd chosen to put our pressure on earlier.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 25, 2011)

Gromit said:


> I'd say it was a fair result for both sides.
> 
> Both teams were pretty evenly matched.
> 
> Yes we had more thrown at us at the end but we'd chosen to put our pressure on earlier.



Once Gestedes came on Leicester struggled to cope, of he had stayed fit all game I think the 3 points would have been ours. Beckford failed to impress, and considering how much Foxes have spent and how little we have I'm happy.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 25, 2011)

1927 said:


> Once Gestedes came on Leicester struggled to cope, of he had stayed fit all game I think the 3 points would have been ours.



He did the nicest move of the game. Like you say though, once he got hurt his impact on the game vanished


----------



## badlands (Sep 26, 2011)

Malky's face at half-time was a picture.

Think he chewed them all a new arsehole.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice to see Malky chewing out the fourth official over our injured player. DJ never bothered. 

The ref was abysmal wasn't he?!


----------



## Gromit (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh and another linesman who needs to learn the offside rule too.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 27, 2011)

all charges dropped against Ridsdale in 'golden ticket' promotion
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-15073329



> Mr Ridsdale said later the case should never have come before the courts.
> "Today's decision by the City of Cardiff trading standards agency to offer 'no evidence' in relation to the charges previously brought to the courts is a complete vindication of my publicly stated position that there was never a case to answer," he said in a statement.





> "On paper, there was a case to answer, however, the council has recently obtained further evidence from prosecution witnesses and taken the advice of a leading counsel," said the council.
> "After a thorough analysis of this new evidence, and due to the reluctance of those supporters who raised concerns to provide witness statements, the council considered that a conviction after trial was unlikely.
> "Consequently, the council has decided to discontinue the prosecution."


----------



## 1927 (Sep 27, 2011)

ddraig said:


> all charges dropped against Ridsdale in 'golden ticket' promotion
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-15073329


 
He's right, it should never have come before the courts. So he lied, but if he hadnt we wouldnt have a football club to support anymore, He did what he had to do to secure the clubs, end of.

Its no different to a politician lying to get votes.


----------



## g force (Sep 27, 2011)

It's also a grey area in that he said funds would be used to 'buy players' but what if a) they couldn't identify any they wanted / thought were good enough, or b) any that did but who moved to a different club.

Seems like an immense waste of everyone's time.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 27, 2011)

Gromit said:


> The ref was abysmal wasn't he?!



The only thing he was inconsistent over was cards - he carded us but not you lot for a couple of things both sides were guilty of. Plus he missed the pull on Andy King that could/should have been a pen.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 27, 2011)

1927 said:


> Once Gestedes came on Leicester struggled to cope, of he had stayed fit all game I think the 3 points would have been ours. Beckford failed to impress, and considering how much Foxes have spent and how little we have I'm happy.



McNaughton was more of a problem than Gestede - he wasn't the difference. Despite your pressure I never worried. Leicester were the only team who looked likely to win - even when you were on top there was never any real danger.

I was left pretty pleased, tbh. An away performance against a good side and we bossed it, even when you had a full strength side out. We lacked a killer edge thanks to a poor midfield performance from Wellens, and an overly cautious deployment of three defensive mids, but with a new squad it's a learning process.


----------



## badlands (Sep 27, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> and we bossed it, even when you had a full strength side out.
> 
> ???????????


----------



## badlands (Sep 27, 2011)

we bossed the second half with half our team missing.

deluded, moneybags.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 27, 2011)

You did, I acknowledge that. 

Moneybags. Heh. One of several teams who've spent.


----------



## badlands (Sep 27, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> One of several teams who've spent.



Like who?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 28, 2011)

Plenty. West Ham, Ipswich, Southampton, Brighton.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2011)

We're 2-0 up against leaders Southampton. Come on City, this is a big game!!!!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Sep 28, 2011)

2-1 FT

With the number of injuries we have that is a bloody amazing result! Glad Kenny Miller scored them both, I don't like him but I want him to score 48 goals this season


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2011)

Sweeeet. Fucking great result!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 28, 2011)

Massive win, well done to the lads!


----------



## badlands (Sep 28, 2011)

brilliant result.

Foxes, West Ham and Southampton ain't beat us.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2011)

great on the win!

snoop been trending on twitter tonight asking where to eat in Cardiff etc

finished version of him in Bluebirds shirt here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVGQSVxAFCg


1927 said:


> Shamelessly nicked form another board.
> 
> Snoop Dogg is a bluebird! http://www.viddy.com/video/ee06dce8-69f0-44bf-9da2-c107a9e086da


----------



## 1927 (Sep 29, 2011)

Amazing win, had a ticket but couldnt get baby sitter!!!! considering injuries that is a massive result. Seeing as we are still in the bedding in period I now have big hopes for this season. Play-offs have to be a realistic target now, and dare we hope for more? We may have a weaker squad on paper, but performances would indicate that we now have a team with bottle, determination and a willingness to give everything for 90minutes that a DJ squad could only have dreamed of. I think we may well look back on this season and think thank fuck Bellers didnt come back, as he may have upset things.


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 29, 2011)

WTF ???


----------



## ddraig (Sep 30, 2011)

proper hillarious
he literally has had me cracking up the last few days


----------



## ddraig (Oct 1, 2011)

i LOVE the way he is advertising the liverpool gig in a Cardiff shirt


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 4, 2011)

Any thoughts on Gethin Jenkins leaving? I'm a little bit worried about seeing him go as he has done such a good job, fingers crossed his replacement is a good un.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 5, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Any thoughts on Gethin Jenkins leaving? I'm a little bit worried about seeing him go as he has done such a good job, fingers crossed his replacement is a good un.



yeah - i am wondering who/what they have lined up to replace him. Odd move, certainly put the club on sound business footings (or at least that is what it looks like).


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 5, 2011)

shameless link to another board ---- this coming sunday, CARDIFF CITY FANS V SWANSEA CITY FANS charity match in memory of Mike Dye


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> shameless link to another board ---- this coming sunday, CARDIFF CITY FANS V SWANSEA CITY FANS charity match in memory of Mike Dye


This is the sort of thing that really should be in a separate thread otherwise only Cardiff fans are going to see it. Let me make one.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2011)

Apparently there's been some bizarre refereeing at Cardiff today, with the BBC reporter giving him 1/10.  It's 2-2 all the moment.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 16, 2011)

editor said:


> Apparently there's been some bizarre refereeing at Cardiff today, with the BBC reporter giving him 1/10. It's 2-2 all the moment.


Bizarre don’t come close. Fortunately he was consistently crap and gave some strange decisions both ways.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2011)

Peterborough4-3Cardiff


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Oct 19, 2011)

I was at Posh and the Ipswich games

Last night we scored 3 lovely goals, Gunnarson like a steamtrain on the end of a lovely cross from Taylor to make it 3-2 why oh why can't we hold a lead. Turner and Huds both ropey and we need more up front

On Sat my 6yo was mascot and City could not have done more for her, every squad member signing everything she wanted inc Earnie signing her Earnshaw 10 shirt in the dressing room, loads of them posing for photos and then at the end of the game Whitts was generous enough, and made time enough for a young girl, to give her his matchworn shirt off his back, the sweaty, beautiful shirt in which he had scored a goal, to totally make her day, she has taken it to school every day this week!

On the field, a work in progress. Off the field, we are total class


----------



## 1927 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thats awesome Placid, you always seem to have great days down there!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Oct 19, 2011)

1927 said:


> Thats awesome Placid, you always seem to have great days down there!


Yeah I got lucky. Peter Whittingham, a well paid, successful footballer, and maybe our most important player, took time out to give his shirt to a nipper. He now has to replace it himself out of his own pocket. But when asked if she could have the shirt he didn't hesitate. "yeah, sure" he said. I tell this as an antidote to tales of footballers being selfish idiots out of touch with fans. He scored in it. And he gave it to my girl

I am happy can you tell!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 19, 2011)

Never a bloody pen mind


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Oct 19, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> Never a bloody pen mind



Correct. Which only made it the nicer

I have the shirt he took that non-pen in, the shirt is as real as the goal he scored


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2011)

We're thumping Barnsley 4-1. This is more like it!


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2011)

5-1. Woot!


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 22, 2011)

Cardiff wow


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 25, 2011)

Coventry away postponed due to the small matter of a cup game to play that week


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2011)

In light of tonight's win, the Carling Cup has momentarily been elevated to a really important and worthwhile competition.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15346240.stm


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Oct 26, 2011)

Three handles. I want to win it. See you there.


----------



## badlands (Oct 26, 2011)

I dreamt we drew Man City last night.

But then again, I dreamt the Lotto numbers last week.

Only 5 came up


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Oct 27, 2011)

So the semis are 2-legged to help the big boys

So, Palace please, then Blackburn, then Wembley

Just saying


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2011)

So Cardiff v Blackburn in the quarter final. Could have been worse!

Other matches: Chelsea v Liverpool, Arsenal v Man City, Man Utd v Crystal Palace


----------



## badlands (Oct 29, 2011)

if we win,

chelsea, arse and manure win

we'll be in europe


----------



## strung out (Oct 29, 2011)

No you won't


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Oct 29, 2011)

badlands said:


> if we win,
> 
> chelsea, arse and manure win
> 
> we'll be in europe



Much as I hate to back up Strung Out's reflexive anti-Cardiff bombast, I would assume we will only get in Europe if we win it, or are runners-up

In which case Badlands, you are still right. We WILL be in Europe


----------



## badlands (Oct 29, 2011)

strung out said:


> No you won't



why?

gas boy


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Oct 29, 2011)

badlands said:


> why?
> 
> gas boy


I think he means only runners-up could go via that mechanism, not a losing semi-finalist

I don't know if he is right

But I know he hates us more than he loves anything. Which is quite touching, really


----------



## strung out (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks like we squeaked the draw today, but 1-1 ain't bad away to Leeds.


> *Possession*
> Leeds 59%/Cardiff 41%
> *Attempts on target*
> Leeds 12/Cardiff 3
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15419846.stm


----------



## badlands (Oct 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Looks like we squeaked the draw today, but 1-1 ain't bad away to Leeds.
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15419846.stm


nah

we always beat Leeds

the world and its axis


----------



## bromley (Oct 31, 2011)

How successful was the protest at Leeds?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 31, 2011)

badlands said:


> nah
> 
> we always beat Leeds
> 
> the world and its axis



Well they still havent beaten us for 28 years!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Oct 31, 2011)

bromley said:


> How successful was the protest at Leeds?


About 300 (only) went
And about 100 left early in the 2nd half as a protest against people being chucked out for standing (whilst nothing was done to Leeds in all stands, who were also standing)
So c100 City spent 40 mins of 2nd half outside as enough-is-enough of being treated like shit at that ground

Well done all those who did that protest


----------



## OneStrike (Oct 31, 2011)

How are Ben Turner and Gunnarsson fitting in?  I've noticed Gunnar popping up with a couple of goals lately.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 31, 2011)

interesting article about yesterday .. treatment of fans and the reaction


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2011)

That is a really excellent article. Worthy of a thread of its own, in fact.


----------



## OneStrike (Nov 1, 2011)

Collymore was debating such stuff on Talksport tonight.  I wasn't listening, but he had @FSF_FairCop on his phone in, she was helpful when over zealous police caused scuffles and needless arrests at Cov recently.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2011)

OneStrike said:


> Collymore was debating such stuff on Talksport tonight. I wasn't listening, but he had @FSF_FairCop on his phone in, she was helpful when over zealous police caused scuffles and needless arrests at Cov recently.


Thread here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...of-elland-road-over-treatment-of-fans.283470/


----------



## badlands (Nov 2, 2011)

And so, here it is,

our greatest enemy has arrived,

the foe that has cost us dear, and probably promotion at least twice in recent times

November,

fucking November.

7 wins in 35 attempts in this dark, pissy month (in our latest journey in the Championship)


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dread (or any others of you) in town the night before the Reading game? We have Malky for a QandA

PM me for details


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2011)

We're three up away at Derby. Fucking beautiful!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15457105.stm


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice. 3-0 and we move up to 5th.


----------



## badlands (Nov 2, 2011)

editor said:


> Nice. 3-0 and we move up to 5th.



we battered them,

beautiful


----------



## badlands (Nov 5, 2011)

third

oh yes


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2011)

Great result today. That's two rivals seen off.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Nov 5, 2011)

editor said:


> Great result today. That's two rivals seen off.



Its nice to be considered as promotion rivals for once. Still be happy with just not having a last minute relegation battle once again but its still progress of a sort. According to a mate who went you lot deserved the win. Reckons it was a close game but we just lacked that certain something. No real complaints given how long its been since we conceded a goal.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 6, 2011)

editor said:


> Great result today. That's two rivals seen off.


By which I take it you mean Derby and Palace. We also have beaten Southampton and WHU (away)

Great season so far mate


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> By which I take it you mean Derby and Palace.


I meant this week!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 6, 2011)

editor said:


> I meant this week!


I know. I'm saying yes, and this week is the least of it


----------



## 1927 (Nov 7, 2011)

Weve probably already picked up more points this november than any november in the last 5years!


----------



## 1927 (Nov 7, 2011)

1927 said:


> Weve probably already picked up more points this november than any november in the last 5years!



Just checked and you have to go back to 2005-06 season to find a november where we gained more points. one more win and we'll have beaten that record too!


----------



## 1927 (Nov 7, 2011)

Had a bloody great afternoon on saturday. Was not at CCS, but was out drinking with a group of boys who arent allowed to watch football for 5years, anywhere! and who all lived at her Majesty's Pleasure at Wormwood Scrubs as a result of the stitch up that was the Chelsea game last season. A great bunch of guys and I'm pleased to be able to call them mates now!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 18, 2011)

Tonight I am meeting Malky Mackay

Tomorrow I am drinking in Reading and we are taking 4500 to the game

Tidy


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2011)

I can't make tonight but - to be honest - I've never been big on meeting players and managers. I'd rather have a beer with my mates.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 18, 2011)

editor said:


> I can't make tonight but - to be honest - I've never been big on meeting players and managers. I'd rather have a beer with my mates.



That's what we are doing! We've been going to the match 25 years with the buggers, having a drink with them. And letting Cardiff manager come along

It's being filmed for Cardiff City World if any of you watch that


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2011)

We're 2-0 up! Come on City!!!


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2011)

2-1. Arse. Come on City! hang in there!


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2011)

2-1 FT. Nice result and we're looking good in fourth place.

And the BBC are describing us as "high flying" now 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15704855.stm


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 21, 2011)

Who's this Dekel Kienan fella we've just signed on loan from you lot ? and is he any good ?


----------



## badlands (Nov 22, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Who's this Dekel Kienan fella we've just signed on loan from you lot ? and is he any good ?



He's a tidy centre half. Good in the air. Good positionally. Gets about his business in a quiet reassuring kind of way.

He only had one or two horror shows for us last year. Boro and Reading I think. And you can't blame him for them. Our whole team was pissed for the Boro match. And for Reading nobody bothered turning up.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 23, 2011)

> Huddersfield Town have signed Cardiff City striker Jon Parkin on loan until 23 January.
> Parkin, 29, scored against the Terriers for the Bluebirds in the Carling Cup earlier this season.
> The powerful centre forward has spent time on loan at Championship strugglers Doncaster Rovers this campaign, failing to score in five appearances.
> Manager Lee Clark told the club website: *"Jon will do a similar job to what Alan Lee has been doing for us."*
> *Fellow striker Lee is set to serve a three-match suspension after an appeal aginst his red card for violent conduct* against Notts County on Saturday was rejected.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 26, 2011)

Get the fuck in! Joe Mason, the Irish Solskjaer!


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2011)

We're on fire at the moment!


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2011)

My mate says there's a really sad atmosphere at City tonight 

The game seems kind of pointless after recent events.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2011)

We're 2-0 up against Blackburn! Come on City!!!


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 29, 2011)

Come on city. Can't believe the semi is over 2 legs, FFS.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 29, 2011)

Safe as! League cup semi finals here we come. I want Man Utd.


----------



## badlands (Nov 29, 2011)

We're final bound.

It's in the stars.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 29, 2011)

Only watched highlights but Miller looked class, and fans were in fine voice. Can't wait till xmas now so I can make a game!


----------



## pauld (Nov 30, 2011)

So very proud of fellow City fans tonight - so many Welsh scarves, shirts and flags - magnificent tribute to legend Gary Speed - singing his name before and during the game - and as arranged, on 85 minute mark, to recognise his 85 caps.

Tears were shed.

"This one's for Speedo"


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

> Blackburn manager Steve Kean admitted he had "forfeited" their Carling Cup quarter-final against Cardiff ahead of crucial league games.



Not really sporting


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2011)

He's bullshitting to cover his arse. He knows damn well that a semi final place and possible final would have gone down very nicely indeed. He fucked it up because his team weren't good enough, and now he's claiming it was all a cunning plan.

If I was a Blackburn fan I'd tell him to fuck right out of my club.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

editor said:


> He's bullshitting to cover his arse. He knows damn well that a semi final place and possible final would have gone down very nicely indeed. He fucked it up because his team weren't good enough, and now he's claiming it was all a cunning plan.
> 
> If I was a Blackburn fan I'd tell him to fuck right out of my club.



I think that sentiment has already been made amply clear to Mr. Kean by the Rovers fans.


----------



## g force (Nov 30, 2011)

He's covering his arase but he's also right...staying in the PL means more £ than a semi final of a second rate cup. Sad it;s come to that but it's the skewed state of English football right now.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 30, 2011)

g force said:


> He's covering his arase but he's also right...staying in the PL means more £ than a semi final of a second rate cup. Sad it;s come to that but it's the skewed state of English football right now.


Yeah and their next run of fixtures are all against basement clubs. If he picks up seven points in the next three games he'll be well vindicated. Its a big IF though.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 30, 2011)

g force said:


> He's covering his arase but he's also right...staying in the PL means more £ than a semi final of a second rate cup. Sad it;s come to that but it's the skewed state of English football right now.



Having said that Malky was on radio this morning stating the opposite view. cardiff's recent run of form he attributes to the fact that we have had a cup run and players have been able to spend more time playing with each other.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 30, 2011)

C'mon Palace. 1-2 up at Old Trafford.

Win it for us, we draw you in semi, smash you and then whoever we play in final, Cardiff are in Europe.

Even  sweeter if Man City beat Liverpool so we get to go to Wemberley for a 4th time before Pool have managed their first visit.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Dec 1, 2011)

1927 said:


> C'mon Palace. 1-2 up at Old Trafford.
> 
> Win it for us, we draw you in semi, smash you and then whoever we play in final, Cardiff are in Europe.
> 
> .



Sadly this ain't accurate. That only applies in the FA Cup. Only winner of LC goes into Europe. If they are already in the CL then the Europa League place goes to the next team down in the PL, if you see what I mean


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2011)

*Cardiff   1 - 0   Birmingham*

Another sweet victory. This has to be one of our best runs for years.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15908068.stm


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2011)

Tricky FA Cup third round away trip to West Brom coming up...


----------



## 1927 (Dec 5, 2011)

editor said:


> *Cardiff 1 - 0 Birmingham*
> 
> Another sweet victory. This has to be one of our best runs for years.
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15908068.stm



You'd think so wouldnt you, yet we are not as well placed this year as we were this time last year! An that after picking up fuck all points last November!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Dec 5, 2011)

Who's coming Miwwaww Saturday then?

Me


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 6, 2011)

lifted from another site



> Members of the club's Travel Group met with Cardiff City officials in the stadium boardroom this evening to discuss the arrangements for forthcoming away matches and a variety of other fan-related issues.
> 
> Acting Chief Executive Alan Whiteley introduced himself to the meeting before handing over to Wayne Palmer of the South Wales Police. Wayne revealed that the number of Cardiff City fans arrested at games this season currently stands at just nine (two at home matches and seven away), while only two visiting fans have been arrested at the Cardiff City Stadium. The annual Home Office report containing last season's figures is due to be released shortly and will reveal a large decrease in the number of arrests at Cardiff games.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 6, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Who's coming Miwwaww Saturday then?
> 
> Me



Me tooooo

against my better judgement, staying up for weekend and walking to game


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Dec 6, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> Me tooooo
> 
> against my better judgement, staying up for weekend and walking to game


Heads down, innit

1200 sold so far, not too bad


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2011)

" Palace officials apparently believed that Cardiff's prices were too cheap, while Cardiff officials believed that Palace's prices were too expensive."

Innit.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Dec 6, 2011)

Dread you should bundle up down the Den on Sat. I bet you any money they let you in on the gate (I mean "bundle" as in "go to" not as in "start a fight in the street with 8000 Millwall fans" )


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 9, 2011)

any peeps drinking in south london before game?


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2011)

FFS: We're 2-3 down.


----------



## badlands (Dec 17, 2011)

manager of the month hoodoo strikes again


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2011)

Indeed.


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2012)

Big game today. Come on City!!!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 2, 2012)

There will be an announcement at some point today about a Bluebird who died over xmas, only 35 years of age and a lovely guy, was drinking with him wednesday, he left for his tea and dropped dead. I havent stopped crying for days.

RIP Webby, I cant be there today, but if anyone is going please say a quick prayer and raise a clap or whatever in my name, thanks!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 2, 2012)

shit mate  sorry to hear that


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2012)

2 up already!


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2012)

Three up before half time! 

Damn - it's 3-1.


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2012)

Southampton got hammered 3-0 by Brighton, as did Middlesbrough, so now we're sitting in third place, just two points off the top. Looking good for 2012!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 2, 2012)

2 points off top spot, nice one.


----------



## poisondwarf (Jan 2, 2012)

Who would have thought our team would be where it is now after all the uncertainancy at the end of last season eh. 
Bloooobirds.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 2, 2012)

Can anyone who went to the game confirm that they mentioned my mate at half time please!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 2, 2012)

poisondwarf said:


> Who would have thought our team would be where it is now after all the uncertainancy at the end of last season eh.
> Bloooobirds.



Just wait til the end of the season and all those that said they would settle for a mid table position are calling for Malky's head cos we only reached the play offs. Personally,altho i was doubtful about his initial appointment, once I saw the way he went about building a squad of nobodies but grafters I always sus[ected we would be a play off team. Right now I think automatic is closer than it was ever under DJ.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 4, 2012)

Are we bringing anyone in during the window?


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2012)

Just bought Aston Villa goalkeeper Elliot Parish.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16407210.stm


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 4, 2012)

Who's up for Palace?

Me


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 4, 2012)

1927 said:


> There will be an announcement at some point today about a Bluebird who died over xmas, only 35 years of age and a lovely guy, was drinking with him wednesday, he left for his tea and dropped dead. I havent stopped crying for days.
> 
> RIP Webby, I cant be there today, but if anyone is going please say a quick prayer and raise a clap or whatever in my name, thanks!


Sorry mate I only just read this, I am very sad to hear this news. You OK?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 4, 2012)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Who's up for Palace?
> 
> Me



Will be back for the home leg, so me too!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 5, 2012)

The Bluebirds' March fixtures at home to *West Ham United* and at *Brighton & Hove Albion* have been rescheduled.
City v *West Ham United* - originally set to be played on Saturday 3rd March at 12.30pm - will now take place on *Sunday 4th March at 1pm. *This game will be broadcast live on the BBC.
As a result, our away fixture at *Brighton & Hove Albion* - originally scheduled for Tuesday 6th March at 7.45pm - has been put back a day. This game will now be played on *Wednesday 7th March at 7.45pm.*


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 5, 2012)

editor said:


> Just bought Aston Villa goalkeeper Elliot Parish.
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16407210.stm



i wonder where he will fit in terms of pecking order


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2012)

Clint Iguana said:


> As a result, our away fixture at *Brighton & Hove Albion* - originally scheduled for Tuesday 6th March at 7.45pm - has been put back a day. This game will now be played on *Wednesday 7th March at 7.45pm.*


I wished that had been a Saturday fixture.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 7, 2012)

> *The Cardiff City Supporters’ Trust is proud to announce the arrangements for an event to mark the tenth anniversary of the Bluebirds’ famous FA Cup 3rd round victory over Leeds United in January 2002.*
> City, who were tenth in the Second Division table, defeated the Premier League leaders 2-1 to cause one of the biggest upsets in FA Cup history on an afternoon that nobody who was present at NinianPark will ever forget.
> The anniversary function will take place in the Redrow Suite at the Cardiff City Stadium on the evening of *Tuesday 21 February 2012*, with doors opening at *7:00pm* for a 7:30pm start.
> *The event will be hosted by BBC Radio Wales football correspondent Rob Phillips and the guests of honour are Graham Kavanagh, Robert Earnshaw, Andy Legg and Scott Young.*
> ...


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2012)

Big game today against WBA. Come on City!


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2012)

2-0 down... and we're back at 2-2. Come on City!!!!!!!


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2012)

Ah. Bollocks.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 7, 2012)

editor said:


> Ah. Bollocks.


interesting line up - almost a reserve team


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 7, 2012)

Not a bad performance considering the team we put out, feel for the fans who made the trip mind.


----------



## badlands (Jan 17, 2012)

apparently we have a new director,

Mehmet Dalman, formerly a major shareholder with Manure.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 21, 2012)

Alright, stop fucking with us and making me think we're going to win Cardiff. It's not funny


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2012)

FFS City. Sort it out!

We've had 62% possession. Do something with it!


----------



## Balbi (Jan 21, 2012)

That worked boss


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm going to give it another go in a minute.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2012)

FFS City. Sort it out!

We've had 62% possession. Do something with it!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 21, 2012)

2-2, come on City!


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2012)

At least Middlesbrough are getting stuffed.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 21, 2012)

There we go, you flirtatious bastards


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2012)

3-2! Yesssss!


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2012)

And it went in right at the end of the added time. Oh YEESSSS!!!!

BLOOOOBIRDS!!!


----------



## poisondwarf (Jan 21, 2012)

Get in city!


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2012)

Just four points off the top spot!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 21, 2012)

Balbi said:


> There we go, you flirtatious bastards


mwah


----------



## 1927 (Jan 21, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Alright, stop fucking with us and making me think we're going to win Cardiff. It's not funny



Loved the way we played with you until the very last minute, like a kitten plays with a mouse.


----------



## badlands (Jan 21, 2012)

Get the fuck in!!!!!!!!!

Lets get James Mackie now.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 26, 2012)

BUMP....

Dont forget we still got the league to think about, top of table clash next week


----------



## 1927 (Jan 27, 2012)

Clint Iguana said:


> BUMP....
> 
> Dont forget we still got the league to think about, top of table clash next week



Are we playing West Ham again then?lol

Soton have got a hard month, they might be out of the top 6 by the end if they carry on playing as they have been.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 27, 2012)

pop and crisps posse have block booked a section of wembley and are doing bus+ticket packages for members (usual qualification for ticket applies)

On sale from wednesday

http://www.ccsc.co.uk/


----------



## badlands (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok, here's the rumours,

Ryan Donnelly, Kris Boyd, and Noone the Brighton winger.

Apparently we're real close to one. Reckon its Noone.

And Tevez to West Ham


----------



## 1927 (Jan 29, 2012)

I think its no one!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 29, 2012)

If its Boyd we should have a tartan strip next season. He's a free agent so we could spunk the money on wages, atleast he speaks the same language as most of the squad!lol


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 29, 2012)

League Cup Final ticket information will be released in full 11am on Tuesday morning


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 30, 2012)

whilst there has not yet been an annoucemet regarding cup final tickets.... ambasador tickets for next season are on sale this week and there is a bit of a clue....



> Club Website
> All Ambassadors for the 2011/12 season are guaranteed a ticket for the Carling Cup Final at Wembley on February 26th, while the first 10,000 Ambassadors who renew their Season Ticket by February 9th are also, *subject to availability* on a first come, first served basis, eligible to apply to purchase a second Wembley ticket. The second ticket option is an extra way to thank you all for the fantastic and continued loyalty shown to this special club.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 30, 2012)

Wahay! a signing!



> Cardiff City have signed Wycombe Wanderers winger Kadeem Harris for an undisclosed fee.
> 
> The 18-year-old has established himself in the Wycombe team this season, making 17 appearances in League One.
> 
> ...


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 30, 2012)

Kid looks good, supposedly Chelsea and Fulham were having a look.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 30, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Kid looks good, supposedly Chelsea and Fulham were having a look.


Signed his first professional contract in May 2001 ---- 8 years old!(?)


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 30, 2012)

only one more three pm kick off at home on a saturday between now and end of season!


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2012)

1-1 away to Southampton isn't a bad result and it keeps us nice and close to the top


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 1, 2012)

> Wednesday 1st February has seen a record level of supporters purchasing Season Tickets for the 2012/13 season, with the highest number of Season Tickets *ever *sold in one day.
> 
> 
> *As of 5pm Wednesday evening we have sold 3,000 season tickets. At the current demand, the 10,000 limit for the option of a second ticket (subject to status) will be reached on Friday.*


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 2, 2012)

i know it is poor form to link to other forums, but this travel group report is quite interesting


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2012)

fucking poo! 1-3
was a short lived 2nd place in the "as it stands" live results table till blackpool (or phillips) woke up


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2012)

What the fuck happened there? ;(


----------



## pauld (Feb 4, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/16778928

The stats they do not lie. This was a whupping really. 

Miserable lifeless performance by City in the first half - Blackpool were all over us - doing a Cardiff - pressing probing pushing - quicker to every ball - energy personified. If their strikers had had their kicking boots on, we would have been buried by HT.

Malky's hair-dryer tipped things Cardiff's way and after Kenny went close with a great curling shot we stole the lead with a very well-worked goal. Momentum swung briefly our way, before Blackpool took it up a level and aided by some calamitous, catastrophic defending, ran away with the three points.

Marshall's powder puff punch to present Kevin Phillips with the equaliser was in the finest tradition of Scottish goalkeeping (if that's not too offensive a national stereotype), and the entire defence went walkabout for the other two goals. McNaughton and Gerrard were poor today - midfield totally lacklustre, even the great Peter Whittingham had an off-day.

No doubt we have been spoilt of late, but the lack of a Plan B was a slight cause for concern - lumping long balls to the mohawked bonce of Rudy is not a sound tactic.

Onwards and upwards - 4 points from the next 2 games a must .

Malky Out!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 6, 2012)

Ian Holloway is a cunt.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm more concerned about the fucking banging drum and talk of FUCKING GOAL MUSIC.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

If we end up sounding like Crystal Palace I may have to start looking for a smaller Welsh team to support.

We're Welsh, not a bunch of star spangled wannabes in awe of shite US glitz.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 6, 2012)

Clint Iguana said:


> i know it is poor form to link to other forums, but this travel group report is quite interesting


 
Proper fans... proper football club.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

Happily, there's a 93% vote against shitty goal music so far.


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 11, 2012)

Fucking hell mun...we've gone right downhill since the carling cup.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 12, 2012)

We were pretty damn dreadful for most of the game yesterday. 

Their manager must have worked out that our midfield was the key and just completely shut us down there. Whits was continually harried by two players and could never find any outlets as a result. 

It was only when they tired from their high intensity play that we got into the game but by then we just didn't quite have enough time to claw it back.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 12, 2012)

Malky Out!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 12, 2012)

Malky sort it out,
Malky Malky sort it out. 

We've known all season that we've been performing better than everyone expected. 
After our last two games we must be wondering have we run out of steam, the bubble burst etc. etc.
But not cause of the result I must stress, just cause we haven't looked like the same team we were before Christmas. 

Or it could just be a dip before we make a last big charge over the finishing line as champions. 

You never can tell. 

It's been a damn fine first season for him all things considering.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice little three points against the posh... and one of those special cardiff comedy moments after Vuckic scores the third goal in seven minutes.

"Vuckic, Do the ayatollah,
Vuckic, Do the ayatollah"

_*No response*_

"booooooooo"

"Vuckic, Do the ayatollah,
Vuckic, Do the ayatollah"

_*No response*_

"booooooo"

"someone show him what to do,
someone show him what to do"

*_Team mate explans to the slovenian what to do, he then does the ayatollah_*

"Vuckic is a blue bird, Vuckic is a blue bird"


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2012)

Great result.

Did they play music after we scored? (please say no).


----------



## Gromit (Feb 15, 2012)

Nope.

Drum was absent too.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Nope.
> 
> Drum was absent too.


Thank fuck for that.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Feb 15, 2012)

City have announced there will be no more goal music, ever. After resounding thumbs-down fron fans


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2012)

Placid Casual27 said:


> City have announced there will be no more goal music, ever. After resounding thumbs-down fron fans


Thank fuck for that. Have you a link for the story?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Feb 16, 2012)

No, the media team at CCFC tweeted it, as did (head of ticketing, or whatever his title is) Julian Jenkins


----------



## badlands (Feb 16, 2012)

just been studying our fixtures,

so long as we are there or thereabouts after our next 4 games,

we then have 7 of our last 11 games at home.

We have to be in with a massive shout for automatic, don't we?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 18, 2012)

Chops is good when his heads not fucked up, isn't he?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 18, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Chops is good when his heads not fucked up, isn't he?


 

When he's good he gets 3!


----------



## badlands (Mar 2, 2012)

Liam Lawrence signs.

Nice one Malky.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2012)

Good call indeed. Feel sorry for Pompey though.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17235658


----------



## Balbi (Mar 2, 2012)

Lawro's inconsistent, and occasionally a bit of a diva - sometimes unwilling to put in the yards he should. When he's on form though, his dead ball stuff and attacking play's a joy to watch. Enjoy him. And ta for the loan fee, we might eke out another week.


----------



## badlands (Mar 2, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Lawro's inconsistent, and occasionally a bit of a diva - sometimes unwilling to put in the yards he should. When he's on form though, his dead ball stuff and attacking play's a joy to watch. Enjoy him. And ta for the loan fee, we might eke out another week.


 
we made a 12 million loss last year

could be us soon


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 3, 2012)

> "Liam can't walk properly," Appleton told BBC Radio Solent.
> 
> "Because we can't afford to scan his calf we don't know the full extent of the injury."


----------



## starfish (Mar 7, 2012)

Sounded like a good game tonight. Probably (hmm ) a fair result (Brighton shouldve won it) but i dont think it helps either regarding the playoffs though.


----------



## strummerville (Mar 7, 2012)

We're still the only team unbeaten in League in 2012. Unlike Cardiff...


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

So fucking close.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 10, 2012)

Well in boys, finally got that bit of luck that'll hopefully get us back on track.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2012)

Sweet as. I thought we were in for a dull draw there.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2012)

What the fuck are we doing losing 1-0 to Hull at home?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Mar 13, 2012)

2-0 now and sound like we are playing shite. Goal harshly disallowed at 1-0 though


----------



## badlands (Mar 13, 2012)

our obligatory run-in implosion begins at pace


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Mar 13, 2012)

3-0 down fucking hell, St Andrews on Sunday, it's a bit of a mess

And STILL Earnie can't get on, he might as well pack it in

ETA he's on 30 secs after I typed that


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2012)

- 3


----------



## Voley (Mar 13, 2012)

Bloody hell. I was predicting promotion a couple of weeks back.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 13, 2012)

So bloody frustrating, fucking Hull like bunch of nobodies.


----------



## badlands (Mar 18, 2012)

ah well,
another home game spunked
I'll refrain from a mother of all fucking rants.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2012)

The traditional end of season collapse is coming in earlier this season


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2012)

Here's an unexpected story:



> Cardiff City midfielder Stephen McPhail has hailed tennis star Venus Williams for helping in his battle against an incurable immune system disease.
> 
> The former Republic of Ireland international has made just four league starts this season due to the the ill-effects of Sjogren's Syndrome .
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 21, 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaargggh
just saw 2-1 on the screen so raised my hands in the air with a cheer, 'as it stands' saying 4th
and then it refreshes and cov have scored an equaliser! fuckers 
back down to 8th


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 21, 2012)

2 points from 3 home games in a row, not good enough.


----------



## poisondwarf (Mar 21, 2012)

Fuckety fuck fuck.


----------



## OneStrike (Mar 21, 2012)

What happened tonight?  Cov played alright in the second half and scored 2 away?!  That's 9 for the whole season, I honestly expected a heavy defeat so happy with a point.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh for fuck's sake. If we can't beat Coventry at home we may as well abandon all hope of even a play off place.


----------



## badlands (Mar 22, 2012)

We've loaned fucking no-one

this is becoming monumental shit

thought DJ was one eyed


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, that's our hopes for this season fucked then.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 2, 2012)

That happened the moment Wembley was added to our fixture list. 

No cup runs next season please. Early exits in both comps will do me.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2012)

Amazingly, we're still only 2 points off fourth place (if we score a lot of goals).


----------



## Gromit (Apr 2, 2012)

Goals?

That word seems familiar?! What does it mean?

/end Miller impression


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm going to be in the Yorkshire Dales from Friday. 70 mins drive to Boro

I must be mad

My nipper is coming, she asked if she can wear her kit w boots and shinpads. Way it's going she may get a game, dressed like that


----------



## badlands (Apr 2, 2012)

its a 12 pointer gainst the Boro


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2012)

Middlesbrough 0-2 Cardiff - Sweeeeet!

That's a mighty big result for City and we're back in the play off zone


----------



## trampie (Apr 9, 2012)

It was close to being last chance salon for the Bluebirds up in Boro, but they managed to pull off the win against one of their rivals for a play off place, if they had lost a 5 point gap with only 5 games to go would probably have been curtains, where there is life there is hope so come on Cardiff, Welsh football wants you in the Prem, it would probably be embarrasing if the Bluebirds do get there and play the Swans aka the Welsh Barca as surely Cardiff would be taught a footballing lesson by the classy Swans, but it would be fun.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2012)

trampie said:


> It was close to being last chance salon for the Bluebirds up in Boro, but they managed to pull off the win against one of their rivals for a play off place, if they had lost a 5 point gap with only 5 games to go would probably have been curtains, where there is life there is hope so come on Cardiff, Welsh football wants you in the Prem, it would probably be embarrasing if the Bluebirds do get there and play the Swans aka the Welsh Barca as surely Cardiff would be taught a footballing lesson by the classy Swans, but it would be fun.


Lol. Whatever division Swansea are in, they'll remain the poor cousins of Cardiff.

Even in the Premiership, their home attendance is less than Cardiff's!


----------



## trampie (Apr 9, 2012)

Poor cousins ?, when was the last time that the Bluebirds was in the top division ?, the Swans have been there on two different occasions since Cardiff last played in the top tier.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2012)

trampie said:


> Poor cousins ?, when was the last time that the Bluebirds was in the top division ?, the Swans have been there on two different occasions since Cardiff last played in the top tier.


I really wouldn't go down the history route because Swansea gets an absolute _whipping_ in that department.
We've done things your little, lesser supported team could only _dream_ of.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh, FFS. Fucking Watford have just equalised.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 14, 2012)

Nobody around us winning at half time, really could do with all 3 points today. I wanna see Harris come on give us some width.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, don't worry, your main threat is Leicester and, as a lifelong fan, I can assure you we'll fuck it up. Millwall ffs


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 14, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, don't worry, your main threat is Leicester and, as a lifelong fan, I can assure you we'll fuck it up. Millwall ffs


 
You're in my accumulator so I'm not exactly pleased about it either!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 14, 2012)

Wahey! Shame about Boro winning but other results have gone our way.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2012)

We're back in the race!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 14, 2012)

I think it's probably yours. Congrats. 

The fact that Leicester were still in the running until today shows just how average everyone has been this year. We only had back to back wins twice this season!


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> I think it's probably yours. Congrats.
> 
> The fact that Leicester were still in the running until today shows just how average everyone has been this year. We only had back to back wins twice this season!


This is why the Championship is so much better than the Premiership: it can mix it up anywhichway.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, although this year, top two aside, it's felt a bit like a competition to be the least worst.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 14, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, although this year, top two aside, it's felt a bit like a competition to be the least worst.


 
Can't argue with that. Our form since we got to the league cup final has been awful, god knows how we're sixth.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 15, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, although this year, top two aside, it's felt a bit like a competition to be the least worst.


 
Agreed, Cardiff have 10 points less this season than they had last year(under the manager that everyone said was shit and had to go), and yet they are still in the play off places!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 15, 2012)

Eddie May RIP


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2012)

We're one up against Derby but they've got 62% of the possession!


----------



## pppPenguin (Apr 17, 2012)

Up the Rams!

66 yard goal from a volley, well, erm, good luck in't playoffs.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2012)

2-0 up with a few minutes to go. Now if only Birmingham and Blackpool would lose... Oh, and Middlesbrough too.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 17, 2012)

Can't wait to see Hudson's goal.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2012)

Damn. Blackpool have just gone one up, but at least Brum could only draw.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 17, 2012)

Boro only managing a draw is the big result, four points clear of them now and they've still got to play Southampton.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Apr 17, 2012)

trampie said:


> Poor cousins ?, when was the last time that the Bluebirds was in the top division ?, the Swans have been there on two different occasions since Cardiff last played in the top tier.


 
Well done you have played well in this, your third-ever season of top-flight football.

I'm glad you've done well and that you've stayed up easily

By way of perspective, my dear thing, we notched up our third season of top-flight football in 1924


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Boro only managing a draw is the big result, four points clear of them now and they've still got to play Southampton.


Yeah - that's a truly terrible result for them against the bottom team.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Apr 17, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Boro only managing a draw is the big result, four points clear of them now and they've still got to play Southampton.


 
Great night for us. I went to Boro away (where by the way Boro were almost unbelievably shite) and that felt the pivotal result but we needed to build a run, which we have done

As the table stands we will have WHU home then away. WHU look nailed-on for 3rd now. 1927 must be excited by that prospect of us v them!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 17, 2012)

Placid Casual27 said:


> 1927 must be excited by that prospect of us v them


 
Anyone but Blackpool!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Apr 17, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Anyone but Blackpool!


Good point hadn't thought of that Tangerine Nightmare!


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Anyone but Blackpool!


We'd 'ave 'em this time.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2012)

> Mark Hudson's wonder goal sealed victory for Cardiff City against visiting Derby County and strengthened their grip on the play-offs.
> The defender was a good 10 yards inside his own half when he unleashed a huge kick that caught out Frank Fielding as the ball sailed overthe keeper's head.
> Joe Mason had given Cardiff the lead when he reacted quickest to poke home after Kenny Miller had hit the post.
> I likey!


But...




> The loss was harsh on Derby, who looked the better side for long periods.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17661588


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2012)

So: can anyone sort me a ticket against Palace please?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 17, 2012)

editor said:


> We'd 'ave 'em this time.


 
We may well do em over, but I don't think my nerves could take it.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2012)

video of Hudson goal!! 
which he was 'embarrassed about' apparently 





> CAPTAIN Mark Hudson admitted feeling 'embarrassed' after his wonder goal, scored from 68 yards, secured a 2-0 victory for Cardiff City against Derby County.​The Bluebirds were defending a 1-0 lead when Hudson smashed a shot high over County keeper Frank Fielding.​The strike sparked wild celebrations inside Cardiff City Stadium, with Hudson saying afterwards: "I feel a bit embarassed about it - I didn't expect that to go in."​Hudson's strike was further out than David Beckham's magnificent goal scored for Manchester United against Wimbledon in the 1990s, and the skipper added: "I took a touch and the ball sat up. Thousands of fans were shouting 'shoot' and the keeper was off his line.​Read More​​http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/football-news/2012/04/17/cardiff-city-skipper-mark-hudson-embarrassed-after-senstaional-68-yard-goal-91466-30782860/#ixzz1sL10MSXL​


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2012)

That is one hell of a fucking goal!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 18, 2012)

editor said:


> That is one hell of a fucking goal!


 
Better than Beckham's imho, for one he wasnt stood still lkining up the shot he hgit it on the run.
Can we expect Mark Hudson to marry a pop star and bring out his own after shave now?


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2012)

So. Just one more win and we're in the pay offs. Yet again. We're going to be the most experienced Championship play off contenders ever.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Apr 18, 2012)

editor said:


> So. Just one more win and we're in the pay offs. Yet again. We're going to be the most experienced Championship play off contenders ever.


 
Dread I am 99% not going to Palace

You can use my fan number if you want? Not sure how that would work if you rang up and you're clearly not me?


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 18, 2012)

editor said:


> That is one hell of a fucking goal!


 
I jumped off my sofa nearly, when I saw the replay of that at breakfast!

Fair dos, a cracker.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 18, 2012)

editor said:


> So. Just one more win and we're in the pay offs. Yet again. We're going to be the most experienced Championship play off contenders ever.


 
I think Cardiff's year will come finally, this time. Just a hunch. There's even a few (more thoughtful!) Swans fans round here saying similar ATM. (Possibly a bit grudgingly!)

('Pay offs', deliberate?  )


----------



## 1927 (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 19, 2012)

Except Hudson didn't mean it at all, that was just one of his typical hoofed clearances


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Except Hudson didn't mean it at all, that was just one of his typical hoofed clearances


Au contraire:


> 'I don't think I'll ever get the chance to score like that again,' said centre back Hudson. 'Even if I went out into an empty stadium and tried it, I don't think I would be able to do it again. I'd spotted Fielding off his line, I took a touch and the ball sat up quite nicely. I heard about 15,000 people shouting "Shoot", so I thought I'd try my luck and middled it.


 
Credit to Derby too:


> 'I'm delighted to score such a great goal, but I felt a bit of embarrassment. I don't think Frank wanted to shake my hand at the final whistle. I didn't see him but, to be fair, all their lads said, "Great strike" and wished us all the best for the play-offs.'


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 19, 2012)

editor said:


> So. Just one more win and we're in the pay offs. Yet again. We're going to be the most experienced Championship play off contenders ever.


 
I can't take too many more years like this.  Reminds me of the 70s, when every season was a down-to-the-wire relegation battle.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 19, 2012)

phildwyer said:


> I can't take too many more years like this. Reminds me of the 70s, when every season was a down-to-the-wire relegation battle.


 
there is a lot to say for mid table mediocrity!


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 19, 2012)

1927 said:


> there is a lot to say for mid table mediocrity!


 
I'd settle for that next year, so long as we go up this year.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 19, 2012)

phildwyer said:


> I'd settle for that next year, so long as we go up this year.


 lol


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 19, 2012)

1927 said:


> lol


 
Are you going to the Palace game?


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2012)

Here we go again, taking it to the wire by only being able to draw 1-1 with Leeds. Let's hope Middlesborough lose.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Apr 21, 2012)

editor said:


> Here we go again, taking it to the wire by only being able to draw 1-1 with Leeds. Let's hope Middlesborough lose.


 
Erm...fuck


----------

